# Juubito vs Toneri



## MustardPN (Jul 1, 2021)

*VS*

*Location:* The Moon
*Distance:* 30m
*Knowledge:* None
*Mindset:* Fighting to Kill
*Restrictions: *None​


----------



## Quanta314159265 (Jul 1, 2021)

Toneri. 

Better speed, DC, has a chakra construct that rivals full Kurama, and chakra absorption hax

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Raiken (Jul 1, 2021)

Toneri & his Gollem type thing fought a 100%-KCM1+SM Naruto & an External-BM(100% Kurama)

So if all it took was a 100%-KCM1+SM to beat him...

Toneri looses to DRSM Madara, Juubito would stomp.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 1, 2021)

Toneri kicks his ass

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 1, 2021)

Toneri destroys him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Kage 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 1, 2021)

Is it that time of the year again?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 1, 2021)

The one that got oneshotted by base Naruto loses

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 1, 2021)

Juubito stomps

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 1, 2021)

Toneri stomps.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> The one that got oneshotted by base Naruto



Base Naruto that is already comparable to his early WA SPSM form, and still used a KCM-focused fist to KO Toneri?



The punch Toneri survived? 

Juubito got bent by a SM Rasengan and an even weaker punch from a far weaker Base Naruto

Reactions: Funny 2 | Kage 2


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 1, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Base Naruto that is already comparable to his early WA SPSM form


Base Naruto = SPSM Naruto? Yeah, how about no?


Aegon Targaryen said:


> and still used a KCM-focused fist to KO Toneri?


So KCM Naruto oneshotted him? He's gonna need to do better than that if he wants to step to Juubito


Aegon Targaryen said:


> The punch Toneri survived?


Didn't say he died from it, but he was down for the count


Aegon Targaryen said:


> Juubito got bent by a SM Rasengan and an even weaker punch from a far weaker Base Naruto


The Rasengan was quickly healed from and the punch did literally nothing. Toneri actually got oneshotted


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 1, 2021)

Toneri also has no senjutsu, so he can't damage Juubito. Wondering if there's still some morons that think Tenseigan grants Sage Mode though

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone who thinks Toneri loses this has shit tier reading comprehension 


Raiken said:


> Toneri & his Gollem type thing fought a 100%-KCM1+SM Naruto & an External-BM(100% Kurama)
> 
> So if all it took was a 100%-KCM1+SM to beat him...


KCM from a Rikudo Naruto

As directly confirmed in the novels and manga

Which the film is canon toward

As you have conceded to 

Why do you do this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 1, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Is it that time of the year again?


*time of month more like it tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> The one that got oneshotted by base Naruto loses


1. Toneri didnt get oneshotted 
2. Getting oneshotted by Rikudo naruto post war >>> getting oneshotted by 8G Gai, which Juubitos superior came damn close to 

So no argument here at all really

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Monarch (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Toneri also has no senjutsu, so he can't damage Juubito. Wondering if there's still some morons that think Tenseigan grants Sage Mode though


You do realize that you need Six Paths Senjutsu to wield TSBs , something that Toneri makes use of , right ?




Ironic coming from the guy who calls others morons .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Kage 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 1, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> 1. Toneri didnt get oneshotted


That's exactly what happened actually


WorldsStrongest said:


> 2. Getting oneshotted by Rikudo naruto post war >>> getting oneshotted by 8G Gai, which Juubitos superior came damn close to


Yep, base Naruto's punch > Night Guy. I can't make this shit up folks

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You do realize you need Six Paths Senjutsu to wield TSBs , something that Toneri makes use of, right ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I knew this genius was coming. Forget that Toneri has never had senjutsu and not listed as one of the users, he has Truth Seeker Orbs! It can't be that TCM has it's own unique Truth Seeker Orbs, it must mean that Toneri has Six Paths Sage Mode too! Tenseigan also gives you Six Paths Sage Mode like a package deal!

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 5


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Base The Last Naruto (using KCM + SM) >>> Teen SPSM Naruto?



Fixed.

Also, you conveniently ignored the fact Toneri *engaged Naruto in KCM + SM first*, and held his ground_ the entire time_.
[] [] []



MaruUchiha said:


> Yeah, how about no?



How about yes?

This >>> anything Juubito has ever done [] [].

He focuses all of his KCM + SM power into his fist, hence him losing the cloak. The amp remains though 



MaruUchiha said:


> So KCM Naruto oneshotted him?




A KCM + SM Naruto that's_ at least equal _to Teen SPSM Naruto (to be generous), so yeah.

Even Teen SPSM Naruto hasn't shown AP on that level outside the _Rasenshuriken_.

Bro punched through Toneri's Moon chopping laser with the same punch.



MaruUchiha said:


> He's gonna need to do better than that if he wants to step to Juubito



No, he doesn't. Juubito is trash compared to Toneri.



MaruUchiha said:


> Didn't say he died from it, but he was down for the count



...And then got right back up in seconds and attempted to steal Naruto's energy 

I do think Naruto could've killed Toneri there wit



MaruUchiha said:


> The Rasengan was quickly healed from



Now add a KCM amp, and it kills him outright this time 

And this Naruto is a _joke_ compared to the one in The Last.



MaruUchiha said:


> and the punch did literally nothing



Literally dents his face 

To be fair, I was trolling with this image, it doesn't count as a real feat as it happened in the mental realm.

Still, Toneri crushes Obito.



MaruUchiha said:


> Toneri actually got oneshotted



Good thing the opponent that oneshotted him >> pre-Triclops Juudara that >> Juubito though 



By an attack far, far, FAR stronger than the one that damaged Juubito.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Yep I knew this genius was coming. Forget that Toneri has never had senjutsu and not listed as one of the users, he has Truth Seeker Orbs! It can't be that TCM has it's own unique Truth Seeker Orbs, it must mean that Toneri has Six Paths Sage Mode too! Tenseigan also gives you Six Paths Sage Mode like a package deal!


You are purposefully obtuse and dishonest at this point , the databook makes it clear that in order to wield TSBs you need Six Paths Senjutsu , something that Toneri , a Tenseigan user makes use of .

Also , I didn't even claim that Tenseigan grants Six Paths Senjutsu in the first place , that may have to do more with his Otsutsuki lineage .

But of course , act like a know-it-all even when you are proven wrong .

No wonder you are the laughing stock of the NBD .

Reactions: Like 1 | Kage 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Toneri also has no senjutsu



> the dude with the best TSB feats short of Kaguya doesnt have Rikudo Senjutsu
> In 2021

Stop posting

Log off, request your account be permd, and stop posting 


MaruUchiha said:


> That's exactly what happened


Ah yes I must have just imagined the 10+ minute fight scene they had 


MaruUchiha said:


> base Naruto's punch > Night Guy. I can't make this shit up folks


Hmu when Yagai hits harder than people who can oneshot Rikudo avatars genius

Your hurt feelings mixed with unhealthy denial are not an argument


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You do realize that you need Six Paths Senjutsu to wield TSBs


he doesnt actually

He has shit tier reading comp

Especially when it comes to everyone who shit slaps all canon forms of Obito


----------



## Monarch (Jul 1, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> he doesnt actually
> 
> He has shit tier reading comp
> 
> Especially when it comes to everyone who shit slaps all canon forms of Obito



I'm pretty sure there is some massive dishonesty , and bias mixed in with that shit-tier reading comp .

He outright denies canon because he can't accept it .


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> He outright denies canon because he can't accept it .


Ditto for @Raiken

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 1, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> You are purposefully obtuse and dishonest at this point , the databook makes it clear that in order to wield TSBs you need Six Paths Senjutsu


Look who's being obtuse and dishonest. That was stated before Tenseigan was even a thing. Obviously TCM has it's own unique Truth Seeker Orbs. Because, you know, Toneri was never granted SPSM or Sage Mode in general??


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Also , I didn't even claim that Tenseigan grants Six Paths Senjutsu in the first place , that has more to do with his Otsutsuki lineage .


That's an even worse claim than TCM granting Sage Mode.. You're saying he was born with it?
 


ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> No wonder you are the laughing stock of the NBD .


Nah it's the NBD that is a laughing stock. Of course I don't fit in with this shit show. Imagine posting facts in a place ran by fanfic like Toneri having Sage Mode. You would be a laughing stock too

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Yep I knew this genius was coming



You seem salty he keeps disproving you and ending your career, Maru  



MaruUchiha said:


> Forget that Toneri has never had senjutsu



Having the TSBs is proof he has Senjutsu. Try again  



MaruUchiha said:


> and not listed as one of the users



He's not even in the original manga, why would he be listed in the Databook? He's from a time after.



MaruUchiha said:


> It can't be that TCM has it's own unique Truth Seeker Orbs



The burden of proof is on you to prove otherwise, TSOs are connected to Senjutsu as per canon, deal with it.



MaruUchiha said:


> it must mean that Toneri has Six Paths Sage Mode too! Tenseigan also gives you Six Paths Sage Mode like a package deal!



It clearly gives you a very similar mode...really, bro?


----------



## Monarch (Jul 1, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Look who's being obtuse and dishonest.


Yeah , I'm looking at you buddy .

The guy who stalks me , spam rates my posts on Founders threads , quotes me , I quote him back , then he never answers my rebuttals , runs away , conceding in the process then cries like a little bitch  about how those characters are wanked all the time while he concedes , unable to make sound arguments , and makes himself look bad .

Should I quote the multitude of posts on this thread where you didn't address my rebuttals ?


MaruUchiha said:


> That was stated before Tenseigan was even a thing.


Then prove Tenseigan generates TSBs and not the Six Paths Senjutsu as it's stated in the databook .


MaruUchiha said:


> Obviously TCM has it's own unique Truth Seeker Orbs.


Prove that .


MaruUchiha said:


> Because, you know, Toneri was never granted SPSM or Sage Mode in general??


Having access to TSBs automatically grants you Six Paths Senjutsu unless you prove otherwise .


MaruUchiha said:


> That's an even worse claim than TCM granting Sage Mode.. You're saying he was born with it?


He is an Otsutsuki after all , not some JJ trash .


MaruUchiha said:


> Nah it's the NBD that is a laughing stock. Of course I don't fit in with this shit show.


Then why are you wasting your time here ?

You don't fit in , the forum is a laughing stock , but you post here regularly .


MaruUchiha said:


> Imagine posting facts in a place ran by fanfic like Toneri having Sage Mode.


Calling the databook fanfic is denial of canon , not surprised seeing as it comes from someone who is in denial .


MaruUchiha said:


> You would be a laughing stock too


Look who's talking .

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## dabi (Jul 1, 2021)

Wasn't there a Toneri vs Juudara thread earlier this month and most of us agreed that Toneri would win?

Why would this matchup be any different?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 1, 2021)

Juubito stomps him,

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 1, 2021)

dabi said:


> Wasn't there a Toneri vs Juudara thread earlier this month and most of us agreed that Toneri would win?
> 
> Why would this matchup be any different?


"most people" being the key word

Youve still got 3 or 4 salty mofos around here who live in denial

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Danisor (Jul 2, 2021)

Isn't Juubito virtually immortal as long as he has the divine tree?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 2, 2021)

dabi said:


> Wasn't there a Toneri vs Juudara thread earlier this month and most of us agreed that Toneri would win?
> 
> Why would this matchup be any different?


Just because alot of you were wrong doesn't mean that's the final verdict. Toneri can't even counter Limbo. Juubito is enough of a problem for him


Danisor said:


> Isn't Juubito virtually immortal as long as he has the divine tree?


That too, but don't waste your time. NBD Toneri is the one that's immortal

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sage King (Jul 2, 2021)

Juubito should win

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Draghensalk (Jul 2, 2021)

Toneri drops the moon on his head


----------



## dabi (Jul 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Just because ot of you were wrong doesn't mean that's the final verdict. Toneri can't even counter Limbo. Juubito is enough of a problem for him


Wouldn't Toneri be able to sense Limbo though (via 6 paths senjutsu since he can use TSBs)?

Also I don't see how Obito would counter Toneri's golden sword that split the moon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xelioszzapporro (Jul 2, 2021)

Toneri stomps actually strictly based on feats comparison.
The dude cut the Moon in half and had a DBZ fight with Naruto across the Moon, which means defeat is a  certain fate for Juubito...

In fact Toneri can also beat Juudara since he has way better destructive feats and there is no proof that Juubito or Juudara even scale to him somehow.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 2, 2021)

Ten-Tails' TBBs ain't doing shit to somebody who can also shield himself with TSOs.

GWRE > anything Ten-Tails Obito's ever done with TSOs.

Localized Reincarnation Explosion would fuck Obito up by draining a huge chunk if not all of his chakra from him and causing a massive explosion afterwards, leaving Obito vulnerable for Toneri to finish off.

Obito stands no chance at all.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 2, 2021)

Toneri claps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 2, 2021)

Why is this even being debated?  Toneri isn't even as powerful as Hamura, Let alone Hagoromo

Obito stomps Toneri, Naruto if he wasn't trying around could have one shotted Toneri long before he gained TCM.

Obito isn't going to play with Toneri, he is going to end him out right and smash him. The Ten tails alone grants Obito Sage of Six paths Hagoromo levels chakra. Toneri would get manhandled by that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## blk (Jul 2, 2021)

Toneri drops the moon and calls it a day...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raiken (Jul 2, 2021)

The real scaling when you're not a huge The Last & Boruto Movies stan:

Juubito > Adult Naruto > Adult Sasuke ~ DRSM Madara > Toneri > 1RSM Madara > SM Hashirama

I'm going to guess that Naruto was supposed to be in his full power form when fighting Toneri though, and not a KCM1+SM that was Animated. Which would change it to this...

Juubito > Adult Naruto => Toneri => Adult Sasuke ~ DRSM Madara >> 1RSM Madara > SM Hashirama

Toneri still looses though, it's just now a High Diff for Juubito as opposed to Mid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## BlackBoo (Jul 2, 2021)

Why does the "base Naruto one shotted Toneri" argument still exist? 

Are people still pretending he didn't focus all of his Chakra cloak in that punch? The same cloak that tanked a mooncutter attack?

With that being said, Toneri stomps

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 2, 2021)

BlackBoo said:


> Why does the "base Naruto one shotted Toneri" argument still exist?
> 
> Are people still pretending he didn't focus all of his Chakra cloak in that punch? The same cloak that tanked a mooncutter attack?
> 
> With that being said, Toneri stomps


Reading comprehension is not so ... good around these parts


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Isn't Juubito virtually immortal as long as he has the divine tree?


Theres no indication Juubito got that benefit or that level of power Shinju or otherwise actually

It is directly stated that even no Shiju Madara had greater Six Paths power than Juubito ever did, Shinju or otherwise

And Madara himself only got immortality after being amped even further above that

Also..."immortality" remains to be fucking seen and is legit a NLF anyway

But even assuming Juubito was immortal, Toneri can still neg the fucker by BFRing the dude out into space...Which he doesnt need a portal to do...he can literally just YEET the fucker out of orbit the same way he was going to YEET the moon

Inb4 Juubito > The moon


MYGod000 said:


> Why is this even being debated? Toneri isn't even as powerful as Hamura, Let alone Hagoromo


Which is irrelevant because every JJ who isnt also an Alien is weaker than even half of hagoromo per feats, while Hamura is peer to 100% Hag

Stop pretending to know what youre talking about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

BlackBoo said:


> Why does the "base Naruto one shotted Toneri" argument still exist?
> 
> Are people still pretending he didn't focus all of his Chakra cloak in that punch?


To be fair tho theres no indication this is what he did

Could have just been a simple shrouded fist, for instance we KNOW he isnt in SM when he does it due to his pupils

Which just makes Naruto more impressive really 

We already know that his Base strength feats are easily up to the task due to how strong he is during the Jigen fight which, as so many naruto downplayers like to note, is allegedly "past his prime"

Yet even then hes till eating Rikudo avatar OHKOing hits in base like a champ...And blocking them as well...

So yeah

No matter what you believe there, its an impressive feat for BOTH Toneri and Naruto


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

Raiken said:


> The real scaling when you're not a huge The Last & Boruto Movies stan:


You mean "when you ignore canon information"

Its also kinda hard to not cite TL when using a character from TL  

What kind of argument is this  


Raiken said:


> Juubito > Adult Naruto


No

Not even fucking close

Find me a scan of Juubito having stats > a Rikudo avatar in base

Then we can talk


Raiken said:


> Adult Sasuke ~ DRSM Madara


Ditto up above

Unless you wanna argue Madara = his own Senjutsu amped Rinnegan Susanoo in Base?

He pales compared to Sasuke 


Raiken said:


> DRSM Madara > Toneri


Cancer

Toneri is directly compared to Kaguya in the narrative, stated to be able to blow up the planet numerous times in the narrative, has the most obscene feats of destruction in the entire Naruto IP, and you put him beneath this fucking scrub even when his feats and scaling surpass madaras juubi amped self

Denial

Denial at its fucking highest 


Raiken said:


> I'm going to guess that Naruto was supposed to be in his full power form when fighting Toneri though


Must be why he won without even using Senjutsu

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jul 2, 2021)

Its very probable for all intents and purposes, that form was SPSM and the creators of the film wanted to release everything without spoiling the form before it appeared in the manga. Just saying, hence they waited for Sasuke (who wasn't featured as much in the film). And why every time Naruto transformed he happened to have SM active.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 2, 2021)

dabi said:


> Wouldn't Toneri be able to sense Limbo though (via 6 paths senjutsu since he can use TSBs)?


Toneri doesn't have 6 Paths Sage Mode.. Tenseigan and TCM is a complete different powerup. Truth Seeker Orbs were only exclusive to SPSM until TCM was introduced

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Toneri doesn't have 6 Paths Sage Mode.. Tenseigan and TCM is a complete different powerup. Truth Seeker Orbs were only exclusive to SPSM until TCM was introduced


For you to use TSOs, you need senjutsu. Toner in TCM can use TSOs, that means he has Senjutsu. It's honestly not difficult to figure out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 2, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> For you to use TSOs, you need senjutsu. Toner in TCM can use TSOs, that means he has Senjutsu. It's honestly not difficult to figure out...


Maybe you should do a little more reading to know what you're talking about


Those who awaken  are able to wield Truth-Seeking Balls. and  appear to have possessed this power naturally, whereas others may obtain it by  the  of the , or by receiving it directly from Hagoromo. *Entering  also grants the user Truth-Seeking Balls.*

Truth Seeker Orbs were originally only seen being used by those with SPSM, true. But when TCM shows a new way you can get Truth Seeker Orbs do you assume Tenseigan comes with 2 different powerups in one? No, obviously that means it's a different way you can use Truth Seeker Orbs. "It's honestly not difficult to figure out"


Btw you've been hounding me alot lately,  gomd already. Hyugas are weak and irrelevant to this manga, get over that shit and stop getting butthurt at me for speaking the truth

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Maybe you should do a little more reading to know what you're talking about
> 
> 
> Those who awaken  are able to wield Truth-Seeking Balls. and  appear to have possessed this power naturally, whereas others may obtain it by  the  of the , or by receiving it directly from Hagoromo. *Entering  also grants the user Truth-Seeking Balls.*
> ...


It looks to me like deep down you know Toneri murders Juubito that's why you wanna get stuck on this senjutsu point...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Toneri doesn't have 6 Paths Sage Mode.. Tenseigan and TCM is a complete different powerup. Truth Seeker Orbs were only exclusive to SPSM until TCM was introduced


You are straight up just denying how canon powers are directly fucking stated to work

What you are doing right now is the equivalent of saying that Just because Sasuke has Chidori, that doesnt mean he can use Raiton 

You cannot have Chidori without having Raiton

And, just the same, you cannot have TSBs without Rikudo Senjutsu

This is DIRECTLY stated 

Your opinion here is a laugh out loud joke with 0 evidence

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Maybe you should do a little more reading to know what you're talking about
> 
> 
> Those who awaken  are able to wield Truth-Seeking Balls. and  appear to have possessed this power naturally, whereas others may obtain it by  the  of the , or by receiving it directly from Hagoromo. *Entering  also grants the user Truth-Seeking Balls.*
> ...


This kid deadass just linked a wiki entry like he cant just edit it to make an argument

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 2, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Which is irrelevant because every JJ who isnt also an Alien is weaker than even half of hagoromo per feats, while Hamura is peer to 100% Hag


To bad it stated Juubi's Powers equals Sage of Six paths Hagoromo's powers.

By feats Hagoromo needed bother Hamura help, To fight The Juubi. Toneri is weaker than Hagoromo's brothers.

At the end of the day, Toneri is much weaker than Hamura, who is much weaker Than Hagoromo who needed help from Hamura to defeat the Juubi. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Stop pretending to know what youre talking about



Stop pretending like you never seen the manga.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> To bad it stated Juubi's Powers equals Sage of Six paths Hagoromo's powers.


Too bad thats not whats stated

Too bad 50% of the Sage prison-bitch diffed Juubi Madara even tho he was stated above Juubito who youre arguing has Hagoromos full powers

Too bad Kabuto and Nagato also have the exact same bullshit said about them and this is clearly not a power comparison and anyone with a brain can tell you this


MYGod000 said:


> By feats Hagoromo


By feats 50% of Hag > 3 eyed JJ Madara

Let alone Full hagoromo compared to fucking juubito

Get better opinions 


MYGod000 said:


> Hagoromo needed his brother To fight The Juubi


Nope

Prime Kaguya

With full control over the Juubi including a stated Juubi BM according to BZ

Get better opinions 


MYGod000 said:


> Toneri is weaker than Hagoromo's brothers.


Only half correct thing youve said in this thread and you still get it wrong because Hagoromo doesnt have "brothers" he only has 1  

Hag >= Ham > Toneri > Any human Juubi Jin

Stay fucking mad troll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 2, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope
> 
> Prime Kaguya


Hagoromo and Hamura fought the Juubi, Hagoromo says that himself 

It's also supported in Naruto's databook Jin no sho.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Hagoromo and Hamura fought the Juubi, Hagoromo says that himself
> 
> It's also supported in Naruto's databook Jin no sho.


I think it’s supported by everything but the anime


----------



## MustardPN (Jul 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Hagoromo and Hamura fought the Juubi, Hagoromo says that himself


And later it's revealed by Black Zetsu that the Ten Tails was Kaguya
And that Hagoromo didn't realize this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 2, 2021)

MustardPN said:


> And later it's revealed by Black Zetsu that the Ten Tails was Kaguya


Pretty sure he was going with how they fought the juubi form and not kaguya like team 7 fought


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 2, 2021)

MustardPN said:


> And later it's revealed by Black Zetsu that the Ten Tails was Kaguya
> And that Hagoromo didn't realize this


He didn't know that Ten Tails is Kaguya but he still fought the Ten Tails which is Kaguya's will to take back all chakra not Kaguya's true form like when she fought team 7.

It's pretty clear in the manga that Kaguya > 3 eyed Juudara > 2 eyed Juudara = Juubi Hagoromo > 1 eyed Juudara with Shinju => 1 eyed Juudara > Juubi > Non Jin Hagoromo > Naruto Ashura avatar = Sasuke Indra's arrow > Naruto SPSM and Rinnegan Sasuke

Reactions: Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> Hagoromo and Hamura fought the Juubi


No

We literally see them fight Kaguya from Kaguyas own perspective 


TheNirou said:


> Hagoromo says that himself


Thats a shit translation considering he also states "We sealed the Juubi inside of US" which we also know isnt true


TheNirou said:


> It's also supported in Naruto's databook


No it isnt

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 2, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> It's pretty clear in the manga that Kaguya > 3 eyed Juudara > 2 eyed Juudara = Juubi Hagoromo > 1 eyed Juudara with Shinju


"Its clear in the manga that Madara >= JJ Hagoromo"

When 50% of Base hagoromo did this 



Someones a complete troll who isnt worth talking to


----------



## Impulse (Jul 2, 2021)

Anyway Toneri should win 

Dude cut the moon in half


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 2, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> We literally see them fight Kaguya from Kaguyas own perspective
> 
> ...


We also literally see them in front of the Ten Tails. You can find another translation about that and the result will be the same.

You should reread Naruto Jin no sho cuz on Hamura's profile it was said that the brothers fought and sealed the Ten Tails. 

Hagoromo's word and databook are pretty clear about this and i don't want to debate about some facts like here.


----------



## TheNirou (Jul 2, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Its clear in the manga that Madara >= JJ Hagoromo"
> 
> When 50% of Base hagoromo did this
> 
> ...


First of all, you need the context. Naruto SPSM used one of his strongest jutsu on the weaker version of Juubidara who's was trying to *recover from Yagai which almost killed him. *

This Madara didn't know that Naruto became so strong and he wasn't serious at all. If he was serious he would use Gakido and absorbs Naruto's senpo YRS like he did against SM Naruto and thats a fact. 

Naruto Jin no Sho also is pretty clear about this when it's stated that 2 Rinnegans Madara has the same power as Prime Hagoromo

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 2, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Too bad thats not whats stated
> 
> Too bad 50% of the Sage prison-bitch diffed Juubi Madara even tho he was stated above Juubito who youre arguing has Hagoromos full powers
> 
> Too bad Kabuto and Nagato also have the exact same bullshit said about them and this is clearly not a power comparison and anyone with a brain can tell you this



By Sealing him yes, Hagoromo nor Naruto nor Sasuke have ever killed a Juubi or a Juubi Jin. 
So How is Toneri going to win here again? 


WorldsStrongest said:


> By feats 50% of Hag > 3 eyed JJ Madara
> 
> Let alone Full hagoromo compared to fucking juubito
> 
> Get better opinions



By Feats War Arc Naruto>adult Naruto...but I see you're not constant with how you debate Madara...which Is why I said any Other Debate, you are legit...but when you debate Madara you just suck. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope
> 
> Prime Kaguya
> 
> ...



That is irrelevant Because at that point in time Kaguya was so far weaker than initial Kaguya it wasn't even funny. 

Even Sakura could out Run that Kaguya.  It was initial Kaguya which was Stated above 3 eyed Madara, The Kaguya BZ was Talking about had used spammed 3 Massively chakra Taxing Abilities and was getting weaker and weaker. 

It doesn't The Point is Hagoromo needed help against The Ten tails. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Only half correct thing youve said in this thread and you still get it wrong because Hagoromo doesnt have "brothers" he only has 1
> 
> Hag >= Ham > Toneri > Any human Juubi Jin
> 
> Stay fucking mad troll


I'm not Mad at all, the only one who seems mad is you.  Naruto and Sasuke were struggling with a Kaguya who was Massively weaker than The one stated above Madara...so how are they above Madara again? 


Also Urashiki Owned Toneri...Urashiki was owned by Part 1 Naruto and Base Jiraya clearly Juubi is out of Toneri's league nvm a Juubi Jin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jul 2, 2021)

Jubito wins


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

World Strongest always Puts himself in a jam when he debates Madara.

He claims by Feats 50% Hagoromo Chakra>3 eyed Madara, But he being so ignorant to the fact that 50% of Hagoromo's chakra Struggled massively against a Kaguya who was massively weaker by three times than the Kaguya who stated to be above Madara.

I don't know what malfunction he has going on in his head, But clearly, The fact that Kaguya was spamming a Jutsu each time that drains a massive quantity of chakra and she did it multiple times should tell you that Kaguya doesn't scale to Madara and Naruto and Sasuke was struggling against That Kaguya should tell you they are massively below 3 eyed Madara.

Then He tries to use the feats argument but will ignore that Naruto from the war has greater feats than Adult Naruto.

If anything he is just exposing himself using double standards.





Confirmation from Manga and Databooks supporting that every time she shifts Dimensions using her Rinne-Sharingan she uses a large quantity of her chakra.  She used her Rinne-Sharingan ability to shift Dimensions multiple times. The Kaguya that fought Naruto and Sasuke doesn't even scale to Madara, she is much weaker than the Kaguya that is stronger than Madara. 

What I'm trying to figure out is how do Naruto and Sasuke struggling against that Kaguya who is leagues weaker Translates to 50%  Hagoromo chakra Naruto>3 eyed Madara? 

Toneri is literally glass Cannon, and he was defeated by Urashiki. 

This should tell you Ten tails juubi jin dominating Toneri.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## dergeist (Jul 3, 2021)

Fodderneri gets clapped by Juubito.


----------



## MarF (Jul 3, 2021)

Toneri wins.

Even if you ignore his vastly better dc feats and his ability to spam large amounts of TSB with ease...


*Spoiler*: __ 















He still has his broken ass chakra drain that outright oneshot Naruto and would have done so a second time if it weren't for Hinata's Hamura plot power up blocking it.


*Spoiler*: __ 












About Naruto being in KCSM/BSM, production of The Last started a few weeks before Naruto's BM was revealed in the manga(ch. 571). This and the facts that Toneri already beat him, would have beaten him again without plot shield, was holding Hinata hostage to be his future sex slave and was about to lifewipe Naruto's planet by crashing the moon into it, all point to Naruto not holding back against him.

TL Naruto was also flying.



As for the age old was it base Naruto CES punch or condensed KCM cloak discussion, if you take a really close look you can tell that it was base Naruto using a CES punch to knock out Toneri.



There is a visual difference between the KCM chakra and Naruto's own yellow chakra.

KCM chakra has a flame like aura around it



Naruto's chakra in turn just glows a bit


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

TheNirou said:


> First of all, you need the context. Naruto SPSM used one of his strongest jutsu



Not even close to it, actually.

He doesn't use a chakra cloak (KCM being a massive stat modifier), doesn't use any of his has far stronger Rasenshuriken variants, and doesn't use Kurama Mode.

Had Juudara eaten a Bijuudama Rasenshuriken, he'd be dead.



TheNirou said:


> on the weaker version of Juubidara who's was trying to *recover from Yagai which almost killed him. *



And you need to reread the manga.



Madara outright states that had nothing to do with it - Naruto was just (too) strong.



TheNirou said:


> and he wasn't serious at all



Lol no.



Madara was visibly very worried about Naruto's strength, feared getting hit by YRS, and literally needs Kaguya to save him by telling him to absorb her chakra. 



TheNirou said:


> he was serious he would use Gakido and absorbs Naruto's senpo YRS like he did against SM Naruto and thats a fact.



> States a falsehood

> Calls it fact

Yeah, no  

The burden of proof is on you to prove Gakido would work, as Juudara didn't even attempt it in spite of going "This is bad!" upon seeing YRS. No limits fallacies are dumb, and even Nagato's Preta Path had limits Naruto and Jiraiya could counter.




TheNirou said:


> Naruto Jin no Sho also is pretty clear about this when it's stated that 2 Rinnegans Madara has the same power as Prime Hagoromo



The manga (Madara, in fact) stated Juubito was "exactly the same as the Sage of Six Paths". This is just the same kind of hyperbole.

Or do you think Juudara with double Rinnegan = Juubito now?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

Also, Kaguya only fought Hagoromo and Hamura as the Juubi, that is true. @WorldsStrongest

However, Kaguya's Juubi form is vastly stronger than the Juubi of the WA, as it has her will and extra chakra. When BZ turns Juudara into Kaguya, Naruto notes that the chakra he was overflowing with was greater than the Juubi's (the one they fought), and far greater than Juudara's.

Though they're technically right here, their reading comprehension is laughably bad to the point they think a beast cucking to Hashirama and outperformed massively by Juubito is stronger than SPSM Naruto.


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 3, 2021)

juubito stomps as he didt get fodderized by a genin level fodder like urashiki

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 3, 2021)

Love how him losing to Foddershiki is completely overlooked because it debunks NBD Toneri

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 3, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Love how him losing to Foddershiki is completely overlooked because it debunks NBD Toneri


Not really as it’s two different versions of toneri  blind toneri and tenseigan toneri

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 3, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Love how him losing to Foddershiki is completely overlooked because it debunks NBD Toneri



NBD toneri is just stronger then everyone for some reason even tho naruto one shot him and he does not even have any feats on toneri's level later on or before that point so it's a quite literal outlier

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Yoshibottter (Jul 3, 2021)

Juubito go brrr.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 3, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Also, Kaguya only fought Hagoromo and Hamura as the Juubi, that is true. @WorldsStrongest


No its not


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jul 3, 2021)

Andrew10458 said:


> Not really as it’s two different versions of toneri  blind toneri and tenseigan toneri


Doesn't matter. No way Tenseigan alone makes him go from fodder to stronger than Juubi jins. Besides, even with Tenseigan Toneri was still oneshotted by base Naruto. Tenseigan clearly didn't make him so much stronger

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 3, 2021)

MaruUchiha said:


> Doesn't matter. No way Tenseigan alone makes him go from fodder to stronger than Juubi jins. Besides, even with Tenseigan Toneri was still oneshotted by base Naruto. Tenseigan clearly didn't make him so much stronger


Now your clearly blind and are intentionally being difficult


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No its not



Hagoromo and Hamura didn't seem to know Kaguya was the Juubi. BZ is the first person that conveyed that intel to anyone.


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Hagoromo and Hamura didn't seem to know Kaguya was the Juubi. BZ is the first person that conveyed that intel to anyone.


Hagoromo would be the first as in the entire story he only mentions fighting the juubi which is why narutos confused later when bz says kaguya was sealed by her sons


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

Andrew10458 said:


> Not really as it’s two different versions of toneri  blind toneri and tenseigan toneri



 That matter?  Tenseigan would have made Toneri stronger but by how much?  at that point you will just be speculating like everyone else.  Base Naruto using the 9 tails chakra fist knocked Toneri out of his form and made Toneri lose Tenseigan. 





Madara was blind when he soloed the war arc of Shinobi alliance.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

Andrew10458 said:


> Hagoromo would be the first as in the entire story he only mentions fighting the juubi which is why narutos confused later when bz says kaguya was sealed by her sons



I don't think you understood my point.

My point is that Hagoromo literally didn't know Kaguya was the Juubi.

Not only does Hagoromo never refer to Kaguya as the Juubi, he also states that he and Hamura fought the Juubi to atone for their mom's sins, implying the Juubi and their mom are separate beings entirely (clearly false as BZ points out, but proves Hago didn't have the full story).


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> I don't think you understood my point.
> 
> My point is that Hagoromo literally didn't know Kaguya was the Juubi.
> 
> Not only does Hagoromo never refer to Kaguya as the Juubi, he also states that he and Hamura fought the Juubi to atone for their mom's sins, implying the Juubi and their mom are separate beings entirely (clearly false as BZ points out, but proves Hago didn't have the full story).


I know what your point was what I was saying is hagoromo would be the first to let us know he didn’t know kaguya was the juubi  as he never once referred to it as such instead he believed it a incarnation of the god trees  will


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> World Strongest always Puts himself in a jam when he debates Madara.


No

I always shit on the headcanon arguments of you and of literally anyone else who thinks the dude beats those who he is portrayed above AND has better feats than him


MYGod000 said:


> He claims by Feats 50% Hagoromo Chakra>3 eyed Madara


Because it is

Read the fucking manga


MYGod000 said:


> he being so ignorant to the fact that 50% of Hagoromo's chakra Struggled massively against a Kaguya who was massively weaker


Still scales above Madara even if she is below her prime

Moot point



MYGod000 said:


> The fact that Kaguya was spamming a Jutsu each time that drains a massive quantity of chakra and she did it multiple times should tell you that Kaguya doesn't scale to Madara


Kaguya using chakra doesnt equate to Kaguya losing stats  

Retarded argument 

Kaguya is not once noted to slow down, hit any weaker, or be incapable of anything she was earlier in the fight

You have no argument here

I might as well argue that the Madara who used Mugen isnt even JJ tier by your stupid logic

Expending chakra to use a Jutsu doesnt equate to being immediately weaker. Naruto has feats at 50% of his own fucking chakra that still scale above Madara and you wanna fucking argue that Kaguya after using 1 Jutsu doesnt  

You need a direct statement of Kaguya being weaker

And even of you can prove that (which you cant) you still cant prove that she is weaker than Madara who shes tiers above to begin with 

So TLDR you cant prove shes weakened, nor can you prove she is weakened to the extent that you are claiming she was 

Shit tier headcanon argument too to bottom

Like everything else that comes pouring out off your misinformed mouth 


MYGod000 said:


> He tries to use the feats argument but will ignore that Naruto from the war has greater feats than Adult Naruto.


No he doesnt

Show me WA Naruto outstatting his own avatar


MYGod000 said:


> If anything he is just exposing himself using double standards.


Nope

Youre just using retarded arguments and headcanon to argue that characters that have literally no implications of being weaker, are now magically and SPECIFICALLY below Madara with no fucking comparison made between them to indicate such OR that they were weakened 

How convenient  



MYGod000 said:


> Confirmation from Manga and Databooks supporting that every time she shifts Dimensions using her Rinne-Sharingan she uses a large quantity of her chakra.


Yep

She uses chakra when she uses a Jutsu

Fuckimg congratulations captain motherfucking obvious you have proved Jutsu use chakra

Now please prove to us all that her stats dropped and that they dropped by the exact extent you claimed they did  





MYGod000 said:


> The Kaguya that fought Naruto and Sasuke doesn't even scale to Madara


Youre right she scales massively above




MYGod000 said:


> Toneri is literally glass Cannon, and he was defeated by Urashiki.


He was defeated by a time seal

Madara was defeated by BZs hand

You fucking Madara stans need to stop arguing low ends cuz it makes you look pathetic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 3, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Hagoromo and Hamura


We literally see them fight Kaguya

You are wrong dude


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

Andrew10458 said:


> I know what your point was what I was saying is hagoromo would be the first to let us know he didn’t know kaguya was the juubi  as he never once referred to it as such instead he believed it a incarnation of the god trees  will



And your point is...?

We already know he's wrong. It's not even the only thing Hagoromo never admitted to having zero intel on either (he never mentions BZ).



WorldsStrongest said:


> We literally see them fight Kaguya
> 
> You are wrong dude



We see them fight Kaguya, yes, but only in the Juubi form.

They never realized the Juubi is Kaguya.


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That matter?  Tenseigan would have made Toneri stronger but by how much?  at that point you will just be speculating like everyone else.  Base Naruto using the 9 tails chakra fist knocked Toneri out of his form and made Toneri lose Tenseigan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does as though tenseigan chakra mode he gained access to six paths senjutsu ( due to tsb )  which is the god amp of the verse


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Also, Kaguya only fought Hagoromo and Hamura as the Juubi, that is true. @WorldsStrongest
> 
> However, Kaguya's Juubi form is *vastly* stronger than the Juubi of the WA, as it has her will and extra chakra. When BZ turns Juudara into Kaguya, Naruto notes that the chakra he was overflowing with was greater than the Juubi's (the one they fought), and far greater than Juudara's.
> 
> Though they're technically right here, their reading comprehension is laughably bad to the point they think a beast cucking to Hashirama and outperformed massively by Juubito is stronger than SPSM Naruto.



You can't even prove Juubi back then was vastly stronger when Tailed Beast after Being split where getting stronger over those 1000 years Kaguya was sealed.  Juubi itself can literally just absorbed chakra from the planet like it was doing in the war reach the its full power. 

The best thing Naruto did was cut the God Tree which didn't even kill it.  Naruto with All his Chakra only had enough stamina to fight for 24 hours Kurama ran out of chakra at the end of that fight The Ten tails has immeasurable chakra. in terms of chakra Naruto SPSM isn't more powerful than the Ten tails.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You can't even prove Juubi back then was vastly stronger when Tailed Beast


Actual fucking cancer

This kid is literally just a walking “hot take” isnt he


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 3, 2021)

Literally just tried to argue Shukaku > Juubi

Smh


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You can't even prove Juubi back then was vastly stronger when Tailed Beast after Being split where getting stronger over those 1000 years Kaguya was sealed



Yeah, this is a dumb argument, and you should feel dumb for even making it.

The WA Juubi is far weaker than Juubito, who in turn is shit compared to pre-DRG Juudara.





Kaguya (and her Juubi by extension) is vastly stronger than Juudara. 



Naruto literally says Kaguya's chakra is ''far greater than even (WA) Ten-Tails!''.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

Like, Kaguya is literally the Juubi, just with...a LOT more chakra (enough to dwarf Juudara who >>> Juubito who >>> the WA Juubi).

Also, you're on my ignore list (technically have been before my reply), I don't care for you enough to respond any more than I'd like to.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No
> 
> I always shit on the headcanon arguments of you and of literally anyone else who thinks the dude beats those who he is portrayed above AND has better feats than him
> 
> ...



>Claims He shits on Headcanon Arguments
>uses headcanon argument to claim the  Kaguya who LEagues Weaker than the KAguya that was able Madara  is still above Madara

How can you even prove That she was still above Madara at that point when even Sakura could dodge and out pace her?  Naruto and Sasuke was still struggling with that Kaguya. 


Yeah, because It stated Each time she uses Said Jutsu a Large Quantity of her chakra is exhausted and gone.   At that point of her revival she is stated to be far above Madara.  After she used spammed that jutsu she was no longer above Madara at that point which is my premise here. 


Then you ignored that War arc has better Feats than Adult Naruto.  How do you know Kaguya losing chakra=/= Her losing stats? where is that stated or implied? or are you still just using headcanon?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Goku (Jul 3, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> juubito stomps as he didt get fodderized by a genin level fodder like urashiki


Why are you using a blind Toneri as an argument?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Why are you using a blind Toneri as an argument?



Because he's salty Toneri > Juudara and is desperate to downplay Toneri in any way he can.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> >Claims He shits on Headcanon Arguments


Cuz I do


MYGod000 said:


> uses headcanon argument


Nope

Literally not once

All I did was ask you to prove your claims

And point out that you cant

Thats it


MYGod000 said:


> to claim the Kaguya who LEagues Weaker than the KAguya


See?

This would be the headcanon Im shitting on

You cannot prove this 

I have told you that you havent proved it

And you still keep acting like its a citation when you literally made it up


MYGod000 said:


> How can you even prove That she was still above Madara


I dont need to

You need to prove that she dropped at all on the first place

YOU made the claim genius, now you need to prove it


MYGod000 said:


> Sakura could dodge and out pace her?


Not what happened and thats directly stated


MYGod000 said:


> because It stated Each time she uses Said Jutsu a Large Quantity of her chakra


Using chakra is t the same thing as losing stats

Already slapped you on this


MYGod000 said:


> you ignored that War arc has better Feats than Adult Naruto.


No I didn’t I directly challenged and debunked it 

Did not ignore shit


MYGod000 said:


> How do you know Kaguya losing chakra=/= Her losing stats?


How do you know it is  

Like I said genius you made the claim and now youve gotta prove it

I do not need to prove a negative 

Learn to fucking debate


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, this is a dumb argument, and you should feel dumb for even making it.
> 
> The WA Juubi is far weaker than Juubito, who in turn is shit compared to pre-DRG Juudara.
> 
> ...


using the I.T chakra. 

When Did Kaguya use I.T when she was fighting her Kids?  All that is moot because Even After KAguya was already long Sealed Hagoromo still was scared of the Ten tails power.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 3, 2021)

Don't debate with that guy unless you're really bored or looking for a laugh.


----------



## Impulse (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> using the I.T chakra.
> 
> When Did Kaguya use I.T when she was fighting her Kids?  All that is moot because Even After KAguya was already long Sealed Hagoromo still was scared of the Ten tails power.


Correct if I am wrong but didn't Hagoromo fear the Juubi powers because if he were to die no one can deal with the Juubi as he is dead and he separated to the 9 Bijuu


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Cuz I do


You haven't. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope
> 
> Literally not once
> 
> All I did was ask you to prove your claims


You did You said Kaguya even after using a Jutsu 3 times that Drains massive Quantities of her chakra was Still above 3 eyed Madara and that it was a moot point. 

How is it moot? Because you can't prove it? 



WorldsStrongest said:


> And point out that you cant
> 
> Thats it
> 
> ...




I did Prove she was massively weaker, Naruto being able to blitz and Cut off Kaguya's arm When previous he couldn't even do that proves My point. 


Naruto couldn't even Blitz Double Rinnegan JJ Madara nor could he blitz a 3 eyed Madara, but he could blitz Kaguya after she spammed that jutsu 3 times.


----------



## Goku (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> using the I.T chakra.
> 
> When Did Kaguya use I.T when she was fighting her Kids?  All that is moot because Even After KAguya was already long Sealed Hagoromo still was scared of the Ten tails power.


The IT chakra was used to replenish her chakra, hence why Madara turned into Kaguya.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

Impulse said:


> Correct if I am wrong but didn't Hagoromo fear the Juubi powers because if he were to die no one can deal with the Juubi as he is dead and he separated to the 9 Bijuu


It stated by Toneri that Hagoromo Feared The Ten tails Massive power and immeasurable chakra, as well as if he is gone no one would be able to  stop it. 

But he just forgets he has a brother

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 3, 2021)

Vegito said:


> The IT chakra was used to replenish her chakra, hence why Madara turned into Kaguya.


i know this. my point is The Kaguya BZ Was talking about that was in BM form was weaker than Initial kaguya.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 3, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You haven't.


I have


MYGod000 said:


> You did


Nope

Really didnt

Me asking you to prove your claims is not me using headcanon my guy


MYGod000 said:


> did Prove she was massively weaker,


You did not


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I have
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...



I did, You said I couldn't prove that Kaguya was massively weaker than the Kaguya that was claimed Stronger than Madara but I did.

Naruto being able to Blitz her and cut her arm off is a indicator that She was below Madara at that point.  It is confirmed that Naruto is below Madara. even in the Databooks it doesn't once say Naruto was as powerful as jj Madara pre-God tree. 

Toneri doesn't imply he could handled a Juubi either let alone a Juubi Jin.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 4, 2021)

Non cloaked SPSM Naruto ragdolled Madara, so yes Naruto is stronger than that version

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Non cloaked SPSM Naruto ragdolled Madara, so yes Naruto is stronger than that version



He didn't ragdolled him...If this be what I be saying. Y'all Be exposing yourself and then wonder why people disagree when they telling you the specifics of why you're argument falls apart. 


If Naruto was Stronger than Madara in that situation then Why didn't his attack that Was Juubi Jin Kryptonite kill him right on the spot? He Hit Madara with a Senjutsu enhanced Yoton Rasensuriken  while in SPSM mode and virtually did nothing To Madara who sit their and took the attack head on. 

Even while Naruto in SPSM Mode was using Juubi Jin Weakness he still had to seal them to beat them otherwise you don't have any excuse why Naruto's attack then couldn't destroy Madara.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Jul 4, 2021)

juubito wins easily, toneri is very overrated, juubito was crushing the shinobi alliance, Kages, Naruto Bsm+Sasuke Ems at the same time, and lost because of the plot .
already toneri lost to a simple naruto Kcm, without using the other part of the kurama, Naruto currently may be stronger, but I don't see him winning the juubito.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 4, 2021)

Gabriel Alves said:


> juubito wins easily, toneri is very overrated


1 cut the moon in half and is a stated planet buster compared to Kaguya

The other is a simp for a 14 year old girl who lost to people without any Six Paths power

But sure

the aliens the one whos overrated

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> 1 cut the moon in half and is a stated planet buster compared to Kaguya
> 
> The other is a simp for a 14 year old girl who lost to people without any Six Paths power
> 
> ...




One is Stated to be comparable to sage of six paths Hagoromo just from absorbing the Ten tails.


The 9 tails chakra negged Toneri's half moon level attack.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 4, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> One is Stated to be comparable to sage of six paths Hagorom


No


MYGod000 said:


> The 9 tails chakra


Rikudo Nine Tails chakra stronger than any non alien JJ 

Stay wrong troll no one takes your ass seriously on these topics mr "Biju > Juubi"


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

Gabriel Alves said:


> juubito wins easily, toneri is very overrated, juubito was crushing the shinobi alliance, Kages, Naruto Bsm+Sasuke Ems at the same time, and lost because of the plot .
> already toneri lost to a simple naruto Kcm, without using the other part of the kurama, Naruto currently may be stronger, but I don't see him winning the juubito.



Exactly, Even Hagoromo doesn't imply much of a difference from Juubi he fought and the Juubi in the war. 


He states out right that Madara got X amount more powerful and Got to Hagoromo level just from absorbing the Juubi. 

Literally the Juubi in the war=>Juubi Hagoromo and Hamura fought. 



Toneri is weaker than Hamura, who The Ten tails is massively more powerful than. But people will still try to use a promo material to imply Toneri has comparable chakra to Kaguya.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> No


Yes he does.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Rikudo Nine Tails chakra stronger than any non alien JJ



Who is still weaker than the Ten tails.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Stay wrong troll no one takes your ass seriously on these topics mr "Biju > Juubi"


The only one who is wrong here is you. You said toneri has comparable chakra to Kaguya that promo material was talking about Blind Toneri...the same Toneri urashiki wrecked and then got Wrecked by part 1 Naruto.

In fact that Promotional material you were using for Toneri isn't even combat related it was talking about Toneri being in the same Race as Kaguya since he is from the Otsutsuki lineage.  Clearly you're the one who is wrong. How desperate do you have to be to use a Promotional pamphlet to wank Toneri?  Serious keep on exposing those double standards because you really helping my case.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 4, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Yes he does.


Hes stated to wield Six Paths powers

No comparison is made between his standing and Hagoromos and even if there was theyd be wrong as no one fucking alive knows how strong he was

Stop saying such outlandish shit when we literally see 50% of Hagoromo shit on a stronger Juubi Jin  

Open your fucking eyes for once dude

"Wield the same power as the Sage" is stated about numerous characters, its not a power comparison. Not unless you wanna say that nagato, Pain, Kabuto, Edo madara and JJ Obito are all in the same tier and all stronger than Hagoromo.

Do you believe this  

Cuz its what youre argument requires you to believe if you wanna use that statement as being indicative of raw power


MYGod000 said:


> Who is still weaker than the Ten tails.


Not when Base Naruto is >>> Juubi Jins it isnt troll

Read the fucking manga


MYGod000 said:


> The only one who is wrong here is you.


Nope

Not even a little bit actually 


MYGod000 said:


> You said toneri has comparable chakra to Kaguya


No I said he is COMPARED to Kaguya in the narrative

And he is


MYGod000 said:


> the same Toneri urashiki wrecked and then got Wrecked by part 1 Naruto.


And Madara got wrecked by BZ

Stop saying hypocritical nonsense and focusing on low end outliers dude

By your logic every JJ in the war arc is weaker than fucking Zetsu if your seriously going to throw out all of Toneris superior feats on the basis of a fucking anime filler scene


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 4, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Who is still weaker than the Ten tails.


Following your train of thought, Ive got to ask, do you think RSM Naruto is weaker than the Juubito?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 4, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Following your train of thought, Ive got to ask, do you think RSM Naruto is weaker than the Juubito?


He thinks Post war Naruto is weaker than the fucking wild juubi

So yes


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Hes stated to wield Six Paths powers
> 
> No comparison is made between his standing and Hagoromos and even if there was theyd be wrong as no one fucking alive knows how strong he was
> 
> ...



Says the Guy who Tried to use a promotional Pamphlet to argue Toneri being Around Kaguya's level. 



Toneri is literally glass cannon which was why he was knocked out in one punch.  Sasuke in that Movie would have killed Toneri instantly because he doesn't play around like Naruto does.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Following your train of thought, Ive got to ask, do you think RSM Naruto is weaker than the Juubito?



If you're talking about in terms of Chakra, then yes Naruto doesn't have immeasurable Chakra. However, Naruto has Jutsu like six paths Senjutsu enhanced Yoton  Rasenshuriken which can cause massive Damage to Juubi Obito. 


It literally like Arguing  Superman Vs Metallo.   Juubi Jin has far more chakra and power...but his opponent has six paths Senjutsu which is Juubi Jin weakness since they can't negate it. 


Naruto superhuman power and chakra comes from 9 tails, this was stated. Why wouldn't the Juubi Jin not be more powerful when it has a far more powerful power source?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 4, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> If you're talking about in terms of Chakra, then yes Naruto doesn't have immeasurable Chakra. However, Naruto has Jutsu like six paths Senjutsu enhanced Yoton  Rasenshuriken which can cause massive Damage to Juubi Obito.
> 
> 
> It literally like Arguing  Superman Vs Metallo.   Juubi Jin has far more chakra and power...but his opponent has six paths Senjutsu which is Juubi Jin weakness since they can't negate it.
> ...


 how come hagoromo and hamura are weaker when they also had six paths senjutsu

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 4, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> how come hagoromo and hamura are weaker when they also had six paths senjutsu


By this guy's logic Kurama has " far more power " than Hashirama because of having vastly more chakra , despite Hashirama's statue grabbing it like a toy after leaving a country sized explosion .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> how come hagoromo and hamura are weaker when they also had six paths senjutsu



They are all weaker than The Ten tails, Naruto only has half of Hagoromo's powers...they all needed to seal the Ten tails. 


So why should we assume they are more powerful than a Ten tails when no one in The History of the series has never killed one when they faced one?  That alone should answer your questions.  The Ten tails Gives you all of Hagoromo's sage of six paths Powers just by controlling it and puts you on his level.


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Jul 4, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Cortei a lua ao meio e é declarado um destruidor de planetas em comparação com Kaguya
> 
> O outro é um simpático para uma garota de 14 anos que perdeu para as pessoas sem nenhum poder dos Seis Caminhos
> 
> ...


Por declarações de Juubito e nível planetário.

a lua cortava talento, e superestimado, naruto parava aquele ataque com um braço, juubito faria o mesmo, ou melhor ainda.
além de que toneri não tem senjutsu para machucar juubito.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> By this guy's logic Kurama has " far more power " than Hashirama because of having vastly more chakra , despite Hashirama's statue grabbing it like a toy after leaving a country sized explosion .


Hashirama is stated to have equal chakra to Kurama. 

Yeah using Wood Style which are Bijuu  Kryptonite. Funny how you didn't mention this at all, but you have a problem with my argument. 

Wood release=Bijuu Weakness. 

Hashirama has the power to fight with Bijuu's and have comparable chakra to the 9 tails.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 4, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Hashirama is stated to have equal chakra to Kurama.


Wrong , Hashirama compares his chakra pool to the 50% halve of Kurama inside Naruto .

Try reading the manga next time , or learn some elementary grade math .


MYGod000 said:


> Yeah using Wood Style which are Bijuu  Kryptonite.


The only " kryptonite " was the technique that put Kurama to sleep , Wood Dragons , Golems , and the Statue itself operate on pure physical strength and destructive capacity .

Even the databook makes note of the Wood Dragon's powerful constriction , something that is dependant on its ability to apply force .

Kurama could even fire a TBB when the Dragon latched itself on him , not sure how you see that as a " kryptonite " .


MYGod000 said:


> Funny how you didn't mention this at all, but you have a problem with my argument.
> 
> Wood release=Bijuu Weakness.


Strong Wood Release capable of generating Kurama level constructs or even above = everyone that can't compete with it weakeness's .

The statue being able to generate an explosion that covers several mountain ranges or SM Mokujin stalemating PS has nothing to do with the constructs being strong against Bijuu .

It's like saying the SM amped Wood Golem being able to take on PS just because it's strong against Bijuu .

You make 0 sense .


MYGod000 said:


> Hashirama has the power to fight with Bijuu's


Yet those Bijuu have more chakra than him .


MYGod000 said:


> and have comparable chakra to the 9 tails.


50% Nine Tails .

The moment you'll accept that chakra quantity isn't the only thing that has to do with power you'll be fine .

There are things like chakra potency as well , not just quantity .

Post powerup Naruto and Sasuke overwhelmed Juudara and bisected him , despite him having chakra equivalent to that of the Juubi .


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 4, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Wrong , Hashirama compares his chakra pool to the 50% halve of Kurama inside Naruto .
> 
> Try reading the manga next time , or learn some elementary grade math .
> 
> ...



Yet Hashirama was able to fight the full 9 tails while it was at full power.  Learn to read the manga.

Too bad Killer Bee Stated Hashirama DE was great at Suppressing Bijuu powers...So i don't need to say anything more when We have statements which state this.


Your overall premise is crap, Isshiki verbatim implied his superior Chakra compared to Kojin was why Kojin stood no chance.

He said his body was brimming with chakra, and that Kojin should have known from the first punch that he didn't stand a chance.

Yes More chakra=More powerful.

To put your nail in you coffin Boruto itself acknowledges that Naruto massive chakra, power, and Stamina comes from The 9 tails.  I don't need to argue anything else but what is stated in canon.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 4, 2021)

Gabriel Alves said:


> Por declarações de Juubito e nível planetário.


No habla  

But i know you speak english as you did so a minute ago so Ill reply anyway

Obito is talking out of his ass

he claims things about the Nunoboko blade that are straight up untrue

"The sage created the world" with it, is a blatant falsehood for instance 

Regardless of this tho...

Juubito is far below JJ Madaras early levels, who is below War arc Narutos early levels even at Madaras HIGHEST, and WA Naruto is below post war Naruto who Toneri is peer to

Toneri still trainwrecks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gabriel Alves (Jul 4, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Exactly, Even Hagoromo doesn't imply much of a difference from Juubi he fought and the Juubi in the war.
> 
> 
> He states out right that Madara got X amount more powerful and Got to Hagoromo level just from absorbing the Juubi.
> ...





WorldsStrongest said:


> Cortei a lua ao meio e é declarado um destruidor de planetas em comparação com Kaguya
> 
> O outro é um simpático para uma garota de 14 anos que perdeu para as pessoas sem nenhum poder dos Seis Caminhos
> 
> ...


Por declarações de Juubito e nível planetário.

a lua cortava talento, e superestimado, naruto parava aquele ataque com um braço, juubito faria o mesmo, ou melhor ainda


WorldsStrongest said:


> No habla
> 
> But i know you speak english as you did so a minute ago so Ill reply anyway
> 
> ...


LoL,I'm Brazilian, and I don't know much English, that's why I use the translator, sometimes mistakes occur, as happened now...

about the nunoboko sword, maybe it's a contradictory statement, but we still have something, like juubi having chakra from a small planet

and juubito is declared stronger than juubi itself, making it at least at the level close to planet level.

both madara jj and juubito are superior to toneri, even hashirama can give him a tough fight..
toneri and declaring to be the level of naruto kcm, without its other half of the kurama, juubito has the chakra of all 8 bijuus, and a part of the kurama, outside of the juubi, juubito>>>>>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 4, 2021)

-- BSM chakra fist tanked GWR, Juubitos TSB shield is far more durable than just the chakra fist, so it gets tanked with zero damage. Only reason it managed to cut the moon was because the attack was soo widely spread that it spanned longer than the circumference of the moon, The attacks pound for pound was pretty weak, which is important to consider when he is only attacking a human target 

 -- Golem got one shotted by a regular BSM TBB, again, juubito has far more firepower and can either restrain it and one shot it with drop slam or one shot it with juubidama 

 -- absolutely no speed or strength or durability or regenerative feats from toneri to suggest he can take on juubito on a fight. Fighting on the moon with far less gravity clearly made the fight look more impressive than it actually was. 
A punch from BSM naruto was able to one shot his entire self, yet even hits from RSM naruto through his weapon were blocked by madaras mere fists, evne if we say madara is above juubito, if the latter blocks it with a weapon then even RSM narutos physical hits are not impacting juubitos much, let alone BSM narutos, let alone against a guy who got one shotted by BSM naruto 

 -- speed is exactly the same issue, as far as we recall, toneris speed and battle agianst naruto was still getting tracked by konoha team, atleast to a reasonable extent. Juubito on the other hand was pretty much blitzing KCM users and early EMS sasuke, Again, no feats from either naruto or toneri suggest they are evne close to juubito in speed given the above fact. 

 -- fight ends with juubito literally restraining toneri with TSB arms, and yes he does restrain him when he restrained the likes of BSM avatar and Susanoo with zero diff, and then drop slamming toneri to oblivion. We already know the BSM avatar can take on far far stronger attacks than its humanoid form can even dish out. and this entire avatar was one shotted. so toneri this time would die from the brunt of hte attack. 

Juubito stomps as always. 
Toneri still only scales to a 100% BSM naruto which is far below juubitos realm of power

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 4, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Says the Guy who Tried to use a promotional Pamphlet to argue Toneri being Around Kaguya's level.


I never said he was Kaguya level  

I said he is compared to Kaguya by guides and in the narrative

And he is

Dont strawman its fucking pathetic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kayz (Jul 4, 2021)

It is said the tenseigan collects and stores natural energy. The reason why Toneri was absorbing the energy of the sun in the end.

Therefore, most definitely Toneri utilizes senjutsu in some form from the tenseigan. Coupled with the evidence of TSOs.

If there's a little chance it's not six paths senjutsu, it's definitely senjutsu in some other form.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 4, 2021)

kayz said:


> It is said the tenseigan collects and stores natural energy. The reason why Toneri was absorbing the energy of the sun in the end.



Don't doubt you, but scan? 

Would be good to debunk the denial for good.


----------



## kayz (Jul 4, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Don't doubt you, but scan?
> 
> Would be good to debunk the denial for good.


It's not in the movie but in the movie guide that was translated. I'll check if someone has the translated stuff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Monarch (Jul 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Yet Hashirama was able to fight the full 9 tails while it was at full power.  Learn to read the manga.
> 
> Too bad Killer Bee Stated Hashirama DE was great at Suppressing Bijuu powers...So i don't need to say anything more when We have statements which state this.
> 
> ...


Nah , it's your premise that is trash and is built upon a foundation of biases , manga denial , and you're unable to accept the story because it would leave you on the verge of a mental breakdown as that means accepting the old gen god tiers are fodder now .

If you want to settle this , come on discord for a debate with judges on VC , or one on the Battledome arena .

If you can't accept either offer , I'll take this as a concession from you .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 5, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> I never said he was Kaguya level
> 
> I said he is compared to Kaguya by guides and in the narrative
> 
> ...



You tried to use the comparison as a him being comparable to Kaguya in a combative way otherwise there is no point posting that pamphlet.

You talked about their chakra being comparable, don't back peddle buddy.

Juubi Alone has Easily Small planet level chakra that was in just 2nd form.  When Juubi was Charging a Juubi Dama it was>Small planet level of chakra he was just previous at.

This isn't even final form which is stronger.

Cutting the moon is an irrelevant argument since nothing implies Juubi Obito can't do the same feat.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 5, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Nah , it's your premise that is trash and is built upon a foundation of biases , manga denial , and you're unable to accept the story because it would leave you on the verge of a mental breakdown as that means accepting the old gen god tiers are fodder now .
> 
> If you want to settle this , come on discord for a debate with judges on VC , or one on the Battledome arena .
> 
> If you can't accept either offer , I'll take this as a concession from you .



I don't have mental breakdowns buddy.

None of this has shit to do on my life if you think that That fine, I'm just saying you're wrong.  My premise is Toneri doesn't even have a chance against a Juubi which has small planet level powers, and has immeasurable chakra.

When The Juubi was Charging up Juubi Dama it was stated to be >Small planet.

that wasn't even final form Juubi.


Toneri lost to the 9 tails, you implied it was Six paths enhanced 9 tails...but ignore the Ten tails also has That which is why It stated Controlling the Ten tails=SPSM. those Same reasons 9 tails Did to toneri would end even worst Against a Ten tails which has Massively more chakra than The 9 tails in just it's first form.





The only concession being accepted here is from you.  Toneri has no chance here, piece of the Juubi Stomped Toneri the full thing is completely destroying him. Toneri isn't like Obito he build different, Toneri isn't a combative fighter He was dodging and running the whole fight with Naruto and then after Naruto Hit him once he knocked him out of TCM.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I don't have mental breakdowns buddy.
> 
> None of this has shit to do on my life if you think that That fine, I'm just saying you're wrong.  My premise is Toneri doesn't even have a chance against a Juubi which has small planet level powers, and has immeasurable chakra.
> 
> ...


Concession accepted


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 5, 2021)

ObitoOfTheOrangeMask said:


> Concession accepted



I don't know what concession you are accepting. You asked me if I wanted to settle this..as if we had beef of something. 

As I told you already you can think whatever you want, but the fact is More chakra=Stronger. 

You can't change that when Boruto manga States all of Naruto chakra comes from the 9 tails, as well as his superhuman strength.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I don't have mental breakdowns buddy.
> 
> None of this has shit to do on my life if you think that That fine, I'm just saying you're wrong.  My premise is Toneri doesn't even have a chance against a Juubi which has small planet level powers, and has immeasurable chakra.
> 
> ...


Toneri can simply use his chakra drain tech to drain obito of that "planet level chakra" you yapping about and use it as a nuke against him.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Toneri can simply use his chakra drain tech to drain obito of that "planet level chakra" you yapping about and use it as a nuke against him.



How so?  the Ten tails is Sealed inside of his body, Even Urashiki who has a far better move in taking peoples chakra and power can't get that.

Also we saw Toneri has a chakra limit as well, but the point is it won't get to that point Toneri has no way to Drain That Chakra which is sealed inside Obito's body with the Six paths Sealing coffin. 

 It would be as waste of Toneri time trying to do that unless he can break it and Obito isn't going to let that happen.  The way I see it If Urashiki who is far better equipped to take Chakra and Jutsu can't get past Sealed Chakra, than there is no reason to assume Toneri can do that.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> How so?  the Ten tails is Sealed inside of his body, Even Urashiki who has a far better move in taking peoples chakra and power can't get that.


Yeah, Naruto had the Nine tails sealed inside him too and got negged. Obito is going down the same way. 

 Urashiki who couldn't even steal away sealed chakra is your base for an argument?   it's to be expected.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoshibottter (Jul 5, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Yeah, Naruto had the Nine tails sealed inside him too and got negged. Obito is going down the same way.
> 
> Urashiki who couldn't even steal away sealed chakra is your base for an argument?   it's to be expected.


To be fair momoshiki struggled stealing chakra from the seal and the seal was preventing the absorption of kuramas chakra.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 5, 2021)

Yoshibottter said:


> To be fair momoshiki struggled stealing chakra from the seal and the seal was preventing the absorption of kuramas chakra.


And how did the seal fare against Toneri's   hax chakra drain?  @WorldsStrongest please provide that panel


----------



## Yoshibottter (Jul 5, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> And how did the seal fare against Toneri's   hax chakra drain?  @WorldsStrongest please provide that panel


The seal didn't do anything against insta drain but, I was just trying to tell you that the seal is meant to limit chakra absorption.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 5, 2021)

Yoshibottter said:


> The seal didn't do anything against insta drain but, I was just trying to tell you that the seal is meant to limit chakra absorption.


Yeah Iget, no issues

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Yeah, Naruto had the Nine tails sealed inside him too and got negged. Obito is going down the same way.
> 
> Urashiki who couldn't even steal away sealed chakra is your base for an argument?   it's to be expected.









Naruto undid the Seal by the time he fought Toneri, so I'll ask again what proof do you have that it would work on Sealed Chakra?

Even the 9 tails said As long as that Seal is up He could only give Naruto a small amount of chakra, that was only because small bit of the 9 tails chakra was leaking through from him getting stronger and building up his power.

what you are arguing is a false equivalent fallacy.

By Logic, The only time Ten tails chakra was ever absorbed while in Sealed in the Ten tails Coffin seal was by Obito because he had already experienced the form and he could only absorb a small sliver of that chakra...so how again is Toneri going to absorb that chakra when:

1) the Ten tails is sealed inside Six paths Sealed Coffin which is Far stronger than the Seal the 9 tails was trapped in

2) He has Never Absorbed Sealed Chakra before

3) Has never Experience That power of the Ten tails or SPSM state


like I said you need to prove he can do those things because right now you're just making assumptions. 

remember what you said You claimed Toneri would Asborbed That planet level of power from the Ten tails so prove that he is going to absorb that planet level of chakra with a seal limiting that.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Also we saw Toneri has a chakra limit as well, but the point is it won't get to that point Toneri has no way to Drain That Chakra which is sealed inside Obito's body with the Six paths Sealing coffin.


Toneri's chakra limit is completely irrelevant as he isn't taking in the chakra he drains, instead he's using it a nuke.

Naruto and Kurama's chakra was also within a seal and it was fucking negged. Obito goes the same way as I've said earlier.


MYGod000 said:


> It would be as waste of Toneri time trying to do that unless he can break it and Obito isn't going to let that happen.


What is Obito going to do stop it? 


MYGod000 said:


> The way I see it If Urashiki who is far better equipped to take Chakra and Jutsu can't get past Sealed Chakra, than there is no reason to assume Toneri can do that.


Urashiki couldn't steal Naruto chakra due to the seal and Toneri completely fucked Naruto with his seal. They are not even comparable.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Toneri's chakra limit is completely irrelevant as he isn't taking in the chakra he drains, instead he's using it a nuke.
> 
> Naruto and Kurama's chakra was also within a seal and it was fucking negged. Obito goes the same way as I've said earlier.



that irrelevant because he won't be able to get the amount he needs to nuke so it's pointless and To be honest what stops Obito from just clapping his hands and putting Toneri into a CT Seal and Draining his chakra?


Hina uzumaki said:


> What is Obito going to do stop it?



I just told you. He has a Six paths Seal Stopping it. You are assuming Toneri's Chakra drain is going to no diff a Seal that limits The amount of Chakra that get absorbed?


What do you mean...We saw This on panel when Obito attempted to Absorb Chakra from JJ Madara.  Madara verbatim Stated Obito could only get a small amount because he was in SPSM state before and experienced the power.  How TF is Toneri going to get it?  He's never experience the power before so it useless to argue a negative.



Hina uzumaki said:


> Urashiki couldn't steal Naruto chakra due to the seal and Toneri completely fucked Naruto with his seal. They are not even comparable.


I just showed you The Naruto That Toneri was able to absorb Chakra from didn't have any seal Protecting the 9 tails, preventing and even Limiting Chakra absorption powers. So it a False equivalent fallacy you are arguing.

You asked me what stops Toneri From Absorbing That "Planet level chakra" I told you a Seal.


The Naruto in the War had The 9 tails sealed up in a cage inside his body which the 9 tails could only give out a limited amount of chakra from. 


After the War Naruto had the 9 tails inside his body but he wasn't in a cage he was free inside That little space inside Naruto. 


Like I said Toneri draining Post War Naruto doesn't imply he could drain The full 9 tails from a base Naruto pre war.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> that irrelevant because he won't be able to get the amount he needs to nuke so it's pointless and To be honest what stops Obito from just clapping his hands and putting Toneri into a CT Seal and Draining his chakra?


WTF are you on about. He shoots the orb at Obito and drains him completely. 

Toneri has nothing to do with the drain.


Provide panels where Juubito or even rinne-obito uses CT


MYGod000 said:


> I just told you. He has a Six paths Seal Stopping it. You are assuming Toneri's Chakra drain is going to no diff a Seal that limits The amount of Chakra that get absorbed?


Naruto had a seal as well, as does his adult version. He can't hold a bijuu inside himself without a seal.

 How do you think the Nine tails would stay inside Naruto without being sealed in? 

WTF is this....?


MYGod000 said:


> What do you mean...We saw This on panel when Obito attempted to Absorb Chakra from JJ Madara. Madara verbatim Stated Obito could only get a small amount because he was in SPSM state before and experienced the power. How TF is Toneri going to get it? He's never experience the power before so it useless to argue a negative.


Why are you equating Dying Obito with Tenseigan Toneri? Just because Obito who is massively weaker than Toneri couldn't do it does not mean Toneri won't succeed.


MYGod000 said:


> I just showed you The Naruto That Toneri was able to absorb Chakra from didn't have any seal Protecting the 9 tails, preventing and even Limiting Chakra absorption powers. So it a False equivalent fallacy you are arguing.


Lack of a cage does not mean the Bijuu inside isn't sealed. 


MYGod000 said:


> You asked me what stops Toneri From Absorbing That "Planet level chakra" I told you a Seal.


And I've pointed out that there is a fricking seal in place as Naruto cannot hold Kurama within himself without a seal.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> WTF are you on about. He shoots the orb at Obito and drains him completely.
> 
> Toneri has nothing to do with the drain.



Yeah that same orb Naruto was able to react to in base form? That not even getting past Obito Truth Seeking Shield.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Provide panels where Juubito or even rinne-obito uses CT



That an Argument from Ignorance.  Just because he didn't use CT doesn't imply Obito can't use CT.

Considering Madara didn't use CT until he got The Rinnegan in Obito's eye says he can.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Naruto had a seal as well, as does his adult version. He can't hold a bijuu inside himself without a seal.



But that not what I argued. Like I Said listen Carefully since people love to act like they can't read when they are losing.

Naruto didn't have the 9 tails inside a Cage like He did Pre-BM.  I literally just showed you a panel where it stated 9 tails couldn't give Naruto as much chakra because that Cage he was in was stopping that.




Hina uzumaki said:


> How do you think the Nine tails would stay inside Naruto without being sealed in?
> 
> WTF is this....?



Not what I argued. Read what I said and look at the Manga panel.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Why are you equating Dying Obito with Tenseigan Toneri? Just because Obito who is massively weaker than Toneri couldn't do it does not mean Toneri won't succeed.



Obito even if he wasn't dying Wouldn't have been able to do much better...No Toneri can't Because That Orb has no feats of being able to Negg Truth Seeking ball Shield nor does it have Feats of being able to stop a Seal that limits chakra absorption.




Hina uzumaki said:


> Lack of a cage does not mean the Bijuu inside isn't sealed.



Never said that, But it acted like an extra Layer of Protection since it prevented the 9 tails from giving out massive amounts of chakra.

Why should I assume That Orb Toneri used will take all of that Chakra when it's has never been shown to.


Hina uzumaki said:


> And I've pointed out that there is a fricking seal in place as Naruto cannot hold Kurama within himself without a seal.


But it doesn't have the cage which is like an extra layer.

You took massive leaps in logic assuming that Orb would negg a ninjutsu that negate all jutsu.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 5, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Yeah that same orb Naruto was able to react to in base form? That not even getting past Obito Truth Seeking Shield.


Obito's TSB is chakra which Toneri's orb will absorb and get through.


MYGod000 said:


> That an Argument from Ignorance. Just because he didn't use CT doesn't imply Obito can't use CT.


He does not have any feats of using CT, so why are you giving him the ability to use CT.


MYGod000 said:


> Considering Madara didn't use CT until he got The Rinnegan in Obito's eye says he can.


But Madara is the original weilder of the eye unlike Obito.


MYGod000 said:


> Obito even if he wasn't dying Wouldn't have been able to do much better


Because???


MYGod000 said:


> No Toneri can't Because That Orb has no feats of being able to Negg Truth Seeking ball Shield nor does it have Feats of being able to stop a Seal that limits chakra absorption


Already explained.
Toneri's orb can absorb chakra like it did to Naruto's Rasengan.

Also, where is it stated that the seal limits chakra absorption? IIRC it only stops Kurama from giving Naruto chakra. No where is it stated to stop some outside factor from taking chakra.


MYGod000 said:


> Never said that, But it acted like an extra Layer of Protection since it prevented the 9 tails from giving out massive amounts of chakra.


It prevented the Nine tails from "giving out". It doesn't prevent others from forcefully taking it.


Even if I am to take that, There is no panel indicating Juubito has a " cage" like Naruto's. Heck even Madara does not.


MYGod000 said:


> Why should I assume That Orb Toneri used will take all of that Chakra when it's has never been shown to.


It has been shown to instantly drain all of the chakra of it's target. Why should I assume Obito as a target would be any different.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Obito's TSB is chakra which Toneri's orb will absorb and get through.


That not how it works. TSB Negates Chakra, only Senjutsu chakra they can't negate and Toneri doesn't have Senjutsu. 

Naruto in just base form almost overpowered that attack with his own Attack. 



Hina uzumaki said:


> He does not have any feats of using CT, so why are you giving him the ability to use CT.



Again, not having feats of using the Move doesn't  equal can't use it.  Madara after he came back and gained his Rinnegan didn't have feats of doing CT as while until He got His other Rinnegan From Obito. 


Hina uzumaki said:


> But Madara is the original weilder of the eye unlike Obito.



That not the point, the point is Madara with his Right Rinnegan couldn't use CT until he gained his Left Rinnegan from Obito. 

The point is Each of The Rinnegan holds a different part six paths ability. 


Hina uzumaki said:


> Because???
> 
> Already explained.
> Toneri's orb can absorb chakra like it did to Naruto's Rasengan.



It struggled to do that. Naruto almost overpowered it while in Base, unless you think Jutsu that Base Naruto almost overpowered in the beginning of the movie is going to stop someone with planet level chakra and reserves easily then you tripping. 


Hina uzumaki said:


> Also, where is it stated that the seal limits chakra absorption? IIRC it only stops Kurama from giving Naruto chakra. No where is it stated to stop some outside factor from taking chakra.



Because Obito with the Rinnegan was barely able to take Chakra from him and he stated he was only able to get that amount because he experienced the form.



Good luck with that Six paths Seal Coffin is far more powerful than the Seal That was used on the 9 tails. 

one was Created using Six paths Chakra, the other wasn't.  which do you think is going to be more powerful? 

Like I keep saying How is mentioning Naruto who has a far weaker seal relevant?  By your logic Toneri has no feats of ever overpowering Six paths enhanced Seal. 


Hina uzumaki said:


> It prevented the Nine tails from "giving out". It doesn't prevent others from forcefully taking it.



The one I just showed Limited Obito from taking Chakra, and like I said This isn't even close to a Debate. You're arguing  Toneri Overpowering a normal Seal=He can overpower a Six paths Enhanced Seal. 


Hina uzumaki said:


> Even if I am to take that, There is no panel indicating Juubito has a " cage" like Naruto's. Heck even Madara does not.



Madara had the Tailed Beast under Pseudo space  under water, not sure what Obito's looked like but  why should that matter when Both literally used the same Tech to seal the ten tails? 


Hina uzumaki said:


> It has been shown to instantly drain all of the chakra of it's target. Why should I assume Obito as a target would be any different.



Obito can literally just summon the God Tree to absorb Toneri chakra. 

you did realize once your chakra hits 0 your dead right?  That never happened to Naruto,  he wasn't at 0 chakra, and that only happened after The jutsu managed to overpower Naruto after a struggle. Like I said if Naruto was serious in that fight he would have ended Toneri life right there. 

If you didn't see Toneri was literally Blind couldn't see and was dodging and running the whole fight. 

Obito Soloed The whole Shinobi Alliance and only lost because he let them beat him at the end...he isn't going to do that with Toneri who he doesn't even know...like I keep telling you That only has feats of working on Normal Seals...Six paths Coffin is a Six paths enhanced Seal.  They are not the same as normal Seals.  Six paths Senjutsu Seals are the strongest in the verse. 


I don't think you comprehend how wrecked Toneri would get here. He literally was going to drop the Moon on the earth because they stole The Ten tails and he was scared.   Obito will Trap Toneri in Six paths YinYang barrier, and nuke Toneri with Juubi Dama's.  if by some Miracle  negates that, Obito then Summons the God Tree to drain Toneri of his chakra.


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 6, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That not how it works. TSB Negates Chakra, only Senjutsu chakra they can't negate and Toneri doesn't have Senjutsu.


I'm not about to debate this shit again. DB already explained how possession of TSBs = Posession of Senjutsu


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto in just base form almost overpowered that attack with his own Attack.


Nope, he didn't, try again

. 
Time stamp 50:35


MYGod000 said:


> Again, not having feats of using the Move doesn't equal can't use it. Madara after he came back and gained his Rinnegan didn't have feats of doing CT as while until He got His other Rinnegan From Obito.


We know some techs are exclusive for "fake" rinnergan users. Nagato couldn't use Limbo because he wasn't the original user, you would need to prove proof that Obito can use even when he didn't. He could have used preta path at convenient points but he didn't.


MYGod000 said:


> That not the point, the point is Madara with his Right Rinnegan couldn't use CT until he gained his Left Rinnegan from Obito.
> 
> The point is Each of The Rinnegan holds a different part six paths ability.


Imma need proof for this one chief. Juubito didn't show CT, why would you give him the ability to use it? Not like CT is a threat for Toneri anyways.


MYGod000 said:


> It struggled to do that.


Addressed


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto almost overpowered it while in Base, unless you think Jutsu that Base Naruto almost overpowered in the beginning of the movie is going to stop someone with planet level chakra and reserves easily then you tripping


Addressed. Update your knowledge and come back. 




MYGod000 said:


> Because Obito with the Rinnegan was barely able to take Chakra from him and he stated he was only able to get that amount because he experienced the form.


Why are you equating Obito and Toneri? Obito just had a juubi ripped out of him. 

Obito's inability does not translate to Toneri's


MYGod000 said:


> Good luck with that Six paths Seal Coffin is far more powerful than the Seal That was used on the 9 tails.
> 
> one was Created using Six paths Chakra, the other wasn't. which do you think is going to be more powerful?


The last Naruto was Rikodu enhanced. And Toneri still negged him.


MYGod000 said:


> Like I keep saying How is mentioning Naruto who has a far weaker seal relevant? By your logic Toneri has no feats of ever overpowering Six paths enhanced Seal.


No proof Naruto's seal is weaker. He received sage powers from Obito and Hagoromo as well. 


MYGod000 said:


> The one I just showed Limited Obito from taking Chakra, and like I said This isn't even close to a Debate. You're arguing Toneri Overpowering a normal Seal=He can overpower a Six paths Enhanced Seal.


Again, Limited Obito is not the same as Toneri. Toner is way stronger.


MYGod000 said:


> Madara had the Tailed Beast under Pseudo space under water, not sure what Obito's looked like but why should that matter when Both literally used the same Tech to seal the ten tails?


No cage = No extra protection as per Mygod000


MYGod000 said:


> Obito can literally just summon the God Tree to absorb Toneri chakra.


And Toneri's dc completely wipes it out. Obito  isn't dealing with the likes of Hashirama here.


MYGod000 said:


> you did realize once your chakra hits 0 your dead right? That never happened to Naruto, he wasn't at 0 chakra, and that only happened after The jutsu managed to overpower Naruto after a struggle. Like I said if Naruto was serious in that fight he would have ended Toneri life right there.


Naruto was completely drained and almost died if not for Sakura. 

I've added time stamp for viewing pleasure and educational purposes.


MYGod000 said:


> Obito Soloed The whole Shinobi Alliance and only lost because he let them beat him at the end...he isn't going to do that with Toneri who he doesn't even know...like I keep telling you That only has feats of working on Normal Seals...Six paths Coffin is a Six paths enhanced Seal. They are not the same as normal Seals. Six paths Senjutsu Seals are the strongest in the verse.


Obito soloing the shinobi alliance is my business as Toneri isn't the shinobi alliance. 

As soon as Obito and Hagoromo passed chakra to him, his seal wasn't normal anymore, it was also six paths enhanced.


MYGod000 said:


> don't think you comprehend how wrecked Toneri would get here. He literally was going to drop the Moon on the earth because they stole The Ten tails and he was scared. Obito will Trap Toneri in Six paths YinYang barrier, and nuke Toneri with Juubi Dama's. if by some Miracle negates that, Obito then Summons the God Tree to drain Toneri of his chakra.


Obito traps Toneri in YinYang barrier and Nuke him? Lol
Toner can either fly out of the barrier, camp in his own TSB shield or Just disable the barrier with Truth seekers. 


Again, I reiterate Juubito isn't facing the like of Hashirama here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 6, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I'm not about to debate this shit again. DB already explained how possession of TSBs = Posession of Senjutsu
> 
> Nope, he didn't, try again


Then you have to acknowledge that Tenseigan TSB isn't the same thing as SIx paths Senjutsu TSB, since Toneri powers comes from Hamura side which isn't Hagoromo.




Hina uzumaki said:


> .
> Time stamp 50:35
> 
> We know some techs are exclusive for "fake" rinnergan users. Nagato couldn't use Limbo because he wasn't the original user, you would need to prove proof that Obito can use even when he didn't. He could have used preta path at convenient points but he didn't.


I already seen the movie I don't need to watch your video I have the Gif and he didn't Instantly Drain him.  Naruto Clashed with the Jutsu and it eventually overpowered him.

This doesn't negate what I said That the Jutsu didn't instantly Drain All of Naruto's chakra like you claimed it did.  Learn the series, if you have 0 chakra left you are dead.  That was been established.

What does that Matter?  NAgato was able to use CT and he wasn't the original owner of the Rinnegan. It stated Obito has all the ability of the Rinnegan when they were fighting him but didn't use them because they knew how to counter them.




Hina uzumaki said:


> Imma need proof for this one chief. Juubito didn't show CT, why would you give him the ability to use it? Not like CT is a threat for Toneri anyways.



Already Addressed.  He has all the pains Abilities with just that one eye.   Like I said Madara was unable to use CT until He grabbed His Left Rinnegan from Obito.   Do you not realize He has All of Hagoromo's powers?  He can make Toneri a CT core and Drain his chakra.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Addressed
> 
> Addressed. Update your knowledge and come back.



You need to update your knowledge since you are unable to comprehend If you have 0 Amounts of chakra=You're dead.

This conflicts with your premise since you argued Toneri Drained all of Naruto's chakra.




Hina uzumaki said:


> Why are you equating Obito and Toneri? Obito just had a juubi ripped out of him.



Because he Let that happened, you need to update your logic. it was Stated Naruto was only able to do that Because he was friends with the Tailed Beast. Moreover, It stated Obito let Naruto win that battle.

Toneri is pretty much fodder to Ten tails, which was why he was just going to Drop the Moon on the planet to attempt to Kill the people who had The Ten tails.

Toneri has never been in a fight outside of Naruto. Like I said if Naruto was not PIS he would have instantly killed Toneri when He first saw him.  Toneri Hide while war was happening on the moon, Obito has killed and murdered people Toneri hasn't.

Toneri has never Stood over a dead body keep shooting till it was nothing.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Obito's inability does not translate to Toneri's
> 
> The last Naruto was Rikodu enhanced. And Toneri still negged him.



Logically speaking Yes...but it was stated Verbatim SPSM Naruto wasn't even a thing the time of the movie was made. The movie was in production before Naruto meet with Hagoromo.

If you're  arguing Naruto was Rikodu then Naruto should have been able to stand front of the  Tenseigan Weapon since Hinata Stated she had Hamura Six paths Chakra and could stand next to the weapon without getting drained.

clearly Hamura's Chakra=/= Hagoromo's chakra.



Hina uzumaki said:


> No proof Naruto's seal is weaker. He received sage powers from Obito and Hagoromo as well.



Yes it is, Naruto seal was made without Rikodu chakra, while The coffin is Rikodu enhanced.

Now, you're being willfully ignorant.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Again, Limited Obito is not the same as Toneri. Toner is way stronger.


He isn't Toneri Was going to drop the moon on the earth because he was scared of the Ten tails.

That was going to take Weeks to happen as well



Hina uzumaki said:


> No cage = No extra protection as per Mygod000



You can Ridicule me me and use fallacies all you want to discredit me but hey If you want to talk about me Talk about yourself since you think Non Rikudo enhanced Seals=Rikudo enhanced Seals.


Hina uzumaki said:


> And Toneri's dc completely wipes it out. Obito  isn't dealing with the likes of Hashirama here.



So now Obito can't deal with Hashirama when It stated Obito was more powerful than him?  Like I said above At least Obito has killed and Murdered powerful people who has Toneri Killed?


Hina uzumaki said:


> Naruto was completely drained and almost died if not for Sakura.



Like I said go read Naruto series again it verbatim States if you have 0 chakra you are dead.


Hina uzumaki said:


> I've added time stamp for viewing pleasure and educational purposes.



which was unnecessary Because i have the gif of the it to watch at my pleasure when ever i want.  You argued Naruto was instantly Drained when that didn't happen.  He attacked the Jutsu had a struggle then got overpowered by Toneri's Jutsu.

You literally see Naruto Reaction to the Jutsu once it was started overpowering him it wasn't instant That was Naruto in Base form.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Obito soloing the shinobi alliance is my business as Toneri isn't the shinobi alliance.



LMFAO Shinobi...Toneri isn't even a fighter Go back and watch the Movie he hide while His clan and the Main Branch was getting killed in war.  While they were fighting Old Retired Madara took the Ten tails body from them.  That is when they decided to Drop the moon on them.


Hina uzumaki said:


> As soon as Obito and Hagoromo passed chakra to him, his seal wasn't normal anymore, it was also six paths enhanced.



That doesn't matter the point is Six paths Enhanced jutsu>>>Normal Jutsu

so why shouldn't we assume the same rules apply for Seals?

If anything you're just exposing yourself here for using double standards for characters to wank.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Obito traps Toneri in YinYang barrier and Nuke him? Lol
> Toner can either fly out of the barrier, camp in his own TSB shield or Just disable the barrier with Truth seekers.



Like that is going to happen.  Like I said Obito and literally BT and bring Toneri to him and Rip out his soul.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Again, I reiterate Juubito isn't facing the like of Hashirama here.


Yeah, Because Hashirama has actually killed people has experience fighting and being in war while Toneri hasn't.  So yeah i understand what you're saying my point is How is a man who never fought anyone excepted his puppets is going to win in this fight against a Skilled Shinobi, who also has a Juubi? 


 To reiterate You don't make any sense in your debate...and make too many leaps in logic. 


It's like Arguing Shinobi Vs Non Shinobi

Obito has a Ten tails which Toneri was so scared of he decided to drop a Moon on the Earth to attempt to kill the planet.  


Then finally you screwed yourself when you Argued Normal Seals=Six paths enhanced Seals.  By that logic why not Just say All Seals are equal?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Then you have to acknowledge that Tenseigan TSB isn't the same thing as SIx paths Senjutsu TSB, since Toneri powers comes from Hamura side which isn't Hagoromo.


Extremely dumb argument. First you claimed TSB = No senjutsu, now you wanna claim this shit? 

We are already told that to use Truth seekers, you must have senjutsu. If you have problems with it, take it up with Kishi.


MYGod000 said:


> I already seen the movie I don't need to watch your video I have the Gif and he didn't Instantly Drain him. Naruto Clashed with the Jutsu and it eventually overpowered him.


It didn't overpower. It literally absorbed Naruto's rasengan. It is there for everyone to see. 


MYGod000 said:


> This doesn't negate what I said That the Jutsu didn't instantly Drain All of Naruto's chakra like you claimed it did. Learn the series, if you have 0 chakra left you are dead. That was been established.


Naruto was literally dying as he fell, it was Sakura who saved by pumping him with chakra for 3 days.


MYGod000 said:


> What does that Matter? NAgato was able to use CT and he wasn't the original owner of the Rinnegan. It stated Obito has all the ability of the Rinnegan when they were fighting him but didn't use them because they knew how to counter them.


Nagato had 2 rinnegan. Bring feats for Juubito, stop relying on headcanon


MYGod000 said:


> Already Addressed. He has all the pains Abilities with just that one eye. Like I said Madara was unable to use CT until He grabbed His Left Rinnegan from Obito.


Provide manga panels where Juubito used these techniques 


MYGod000 said:


> Do you not realize He has All of Hagoromo's powers?


Nope, he didn't show some like COAT.


MYGod000 said:


> He can make Toneri a CT core and Drain his chakra.


Feats


MYGod000 said:


> You need to update your knowledge since you are unable to comprehend If you have 0 Amounts of chakra=You're dead.


Addressed


MYGod000 said:


> Because he Let that happened, you need to update your logic. it was Stated Naruto was only able to do that Because he was friends with the Tailed Beast. Moreover, It stated Obito let Naruto win that battle.


Irrelevant, Tenseigan Toneri is far stronger than post Juubi Obito.


MYGod000 said:


> Toneri is pretty much fodder to Ten tails, which was why he was just going to Drop the Moon on the planet to attempt to Kill the people who had The Ten tails.


Irrelevant, he already competed someone stronger.


MYGod000 said:


> Toneri has never been in a fight outside of Naruto. Like I said if Naruto was not PIS he would have instantly killed Toneri when He first saw him. Toneri Hide while war was happening on the moon, Obito has killed and murdered people Toneri hasn't.


Irrelevant, how does almighty juubito defeat him with on panel feats he has?


MYGod000 said:


> Toneri has never Stood


Irrelevant, 


MYGod000 said:


> Logically speaking Yes...but it was stated Verbatim SPSM Naruto wasn't even a thing the time of the movie was made. The movie was in production before Naruto meet with Hagoromo.


The Naruto that fought Toneri is older than the one that fought Madara and Kaguya. The period when Naruto fought Toneri was AFTER the 4th great ninja war. All the buffs he had from the war, he had as a young adult. Pathetic of you to even bring up this point. 


MYGod000 said:


> If you're arguing Naruto was Rikodu then Naruto should have been able to stand front of the Tenseigan Weapon since Hinata Stated she had Hamura Six paths Chakra and could stand next to the weapon without getting drained.
> 
> clearly Hamura's Chakra=/= Hagoromo's chakra


It is stated that you specifically need Hamura's chakra to touch the tenseigan vessel. Naruto didn't have this and couldn't do shit. 

Wonder how this has anything to do with Juubito and Toneri.


MYGod000 said:


> Yes it is, Naruto seal was made without Rikodu chakra, while The coffin is Rikodu enhanced.
> 
> Now, you're being willfully ignorant.


Post Juubi Obito who had six powers resealed kurama and others into Naruto. The seal was reinforced with Obito's six paths chakra. 



MYGod000 said:


> He isn't Toneri Was going to drop the moon on the earth because he was scared of the Ten tails.
> 
> That was going to take Weeks to happen as well


Irrelevant point, moving on...


MYGod000 said:


> You can Ridicule me me and use fallacies all you want to discredit me but hey If you want to talk about me Talk about yourself since you think Non Rikudo enhanced Seals=Rikudo enhanced Seals.


Hey, you claimed No cage = No extra protection. You forgot Juudara and Juubito didn't have a cage too....  




MYGod000 said:


> So now Obito can't deal with Hashirama when It stated Obito was more powerful than him? Like I said above At least Obito has killed and Murdered powerful people who has Toneri Killed?


What does that have to do with anything? Another irrelevant point. Just concede at this point. I have suffered enough


MYGod000 said:


> Like I said go read Naruto series again it verbatim States if you have 0 chakra you are dead.


Addressed


MYGod000 said:


> which was unnecessary Because i have the gif of the it to watch at my pleasure when ever i want. You argued Naruto was instantly Drained when that didn't happen. He attacked the Jutsu had a struggle then got overpowered by Toneri's Jutsu.


Addressed


MYGod000 said:


> You literally see Naruto Reaction to the Jutsu once it was started overpowering him it wasn't instant That was Naruto in Base form.


IT DID NOT OVERPOWER NARUTO'S ATTACK. IT ABSORBED NARUTO'S ATTACK. TONERI'S ATTACK BASICALLY ATE NARUTO'S RASENGAN


MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO Shinobi...Toneri isn't even a fighter Go back and watch the Movie he hide while His clan and the Main Branch was getting killed in war. While they were fighting Old Retired Madara took the Ten tails body from them. That is when they decided to Drop the moon on them.


Yet another irrelevant point. What has this go to do with anything


MYGod000 said:


> Like that is going to happen. Like I said Obito and literally BT and bring Toneri to him and Rip out his soul.


Provide panels...

For every single ability I've argued Toneri using, I can being out panel or video stamps but you, nothing. 


MYGod000 said:


> Yeah, Because Hashirama has actually killed people has experience fighting and being in war while Toneri hasn't.


Another irrelevant point, you're really good at this. 


MYGod000 said:


> So yeah i understand what you're saying my point is How is a man who never fought anyone excepted his puppets is going to win in this fight against a Skilled Shinobi, who also has a Juubi?


How did he fight against BSM Naruto? 

If Juubito has no way of beating Toneri just say it


MYGod000 said:


> To reiterate You don't make any sense in your debate...and make too many leaps in logic.
> 
> 
> It's like Arguing Shinobi Vs Non Shinobi
> ...


Yet another irrelevant point. How does Juubito win with feats he showed? That's all I'm asking. I don't care about rentals or dropping a planet or whoever Toneri has killed.


MYGod000 said:


> Then finally you screwed yourself when you Argued Normal Seals=Six paths enhanced Seals. By that logic why not Just say All Seals are equal?


Addressed.


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Extremely dumb argument. First you claimed TSB = No senjutsu, now you wanna claim this shit?
> 
> We are already told that to use Truth seekers, you must have senjutsu. If you have problems with it, take it up with Kishi.
> 
> ...


He doesn’t want it to be six paths senjutsu which is the god amp of the shippuden


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 7, 2021)

Andrew10458 said:


> He doesn’t want it to be six paths senjutsu which is the god amp of the shippuden


Too bad for him we already know the facts.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Extremely dumb argument. First you claimed TSB = No senjutsu, now you wanna claim this shit?
> 
> We are already told that to use Truth seekers, you must have senjutsu. If you have problems with it, take it up with Kishi.
> 
> ...


already proved my point that normal Seals doesn't=/=Six paths enhanced Seals.

You misunderstood my point about the Cage I was saying that each Seal his it own form of protection.  My main premise is that Six paths Seals>non six paths Seals.

So i asked you how is Toneri Move going to absorb The ten tails when it in a Six paths Seal. You're reply was because it worked on Naruto..I'm telling you naruto seal=/= Six paths Seal.  You are making a irrelevant argument.

All Obito has to do is hit Toneri once and the fight is over.  Obito can also fly as well.  the fact that OBito>Hamura>>>Toneri is why Obito wins.  the rest is just extra evidence, Like Obito being more skilled fighter than toneri who has never fought.

You are being willfully ignorant...I just told you Ten tails alone has Planet level chakra and reserves, so how is Toneri more Powerful?  Spliting the moon is a continental level feat  Edo Madara dropping Meteor is small Continental level of energy

Edo Madara is massively below the Ten tails. Since Obito is a sage what stops him from combining Senjutsu into a Juubi Dama and nuking Toneri?



it established the 9 tails gives Naruto his superhuman strength this is stated. The Ten tails>>>>All Tailed Beast Combined powers.

The ten tails Being Massively more powerful should make this easily win For Obito you have no counter when Naruto one punched Toneri out of his form using the 9 tails powers.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 7, 2021)

At the end of the day youve got geniuses in here arguing a country > the moon and the entire planet if they think Obito or Madara can beat Toneri  

As Toneri has the feats to dust both, and the former CASUALLY 

Anyone who thinks any non alien JJ has a prayer against Toneri is not worth talking to

The only one with ANY wincon is 3 Eyed Madara, and its due entirely to Mugen...Which Toneri can prevent by fucking blowing up the moon if he had to


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> At the end of the day youve got geniuses in here arguing a country > the moon and the entire planet if they think Obito or Madara can beat Toneri
> 
> As Toneri has the feats to dust both, and the former CASUALLY
> 
> ...



No i'm arguing the Ten tails>>>>>Toneri.

Just like It was proven the 9 tails>Toneri.

the boruto Manga already established The 9 tails gives Naruto his superhuman strength and massive chakra.

There is no logical Reason why the Ten tails wouldn't be  greater when it established the Ten tails>>>>all the tailed Beast combined powers.







Naruto using the 9 tails chakra knocked Toneri out of his Tenseigan form, Which Toneri no longer had Tenseigan after that. 


Nothing more needs to be debated here the 9 tails chakra is enough to take down Toneri, The Ten tails is more powerful than all the Tailed Beast combined power including 9 tails chakra in that. 


Your concession is accepted.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> No i'm arguing the Ten tails>>>>>Toneri.


Which is wrong on literally every level as Toneri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Human JJs > The Juubi  


MYGod000 said:


> Just like It was proven the 9 tails>Toneri.


Trash  


MYGod000 said:


> boruto Manga already established The 9 tails gives Naruto his superhuman strength and massive chakra.


Nope

It contributes tho

Which is not the same thing

And is beyond dishonest of you to conflate the 2


MYGod000 said:


> There is no logical Reason why the Ten tails wouldn't be greater


Except for the fact Toneri > things stronger than the Juubi

Like Human Juubi Jins and Rikudo Kurama Jins

Try to actually think about the points youre making before you send them


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Which is wrong on literally every level as Toneri >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Human JJs > The Juubi


Naruto ended Toneri Tenseigan Form with one punch using just the 9 tails chakra. 

it's established the Ten tails massively far more powerful than all the Tailed Beast combined powers. 


WorldsStrongest said:


> Trash
> 
> Nope
> 
> ...



where is it stated Toneri is more powerful than the Juubi show me scan where this is stated. 




WorldsStrongest said:


> Like Human Juubi Jins and Rikudo Kurama Jins
> 
> Try to actually think about the points youre making before you send them


Like I said it stated in boruto The 9 tails Gives Naruto his superhuman Strength. 


Naruto using just the 9 tails knocked out Toneri.


The next reply from you I want to see proof of your claim since you argued Toneri>Juubi I want to see those statements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 7, 2021)

Lol at Kurama alone being Toneri level.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 7, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Lol at Kurama alone being Toneri level.


I mean considering the lad who is spewing this verbiage. 
Should we even be surprised

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Code said:


> I mean considering the lad who is spewing this verbiage.
> Should we even be surprised


Considering Kishimoto established that Naruto superhuman Strength Came from Kurama I don't see why you have a problem with what the author is saying. Yes Kurama is more powerful than Toneri.  Half of Kurama's chakra was used to one shot Toneri.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Naruto ended Toneri Tenseigan Form with one punch using just the 9 tails chakra.


1. No he doesnt, Toneri gets back up and they had been fighting for an extended period before that. in no world is it a "oneshot"
2. Its a Rikudo Kurama Jin with base stats superior to a fucking Juubidama . Stop being so dishonest 


MYGod000 said:


> it's established the Ten tails massively far more powerful than all the Tailed Beast combined powers.


And its established even Base naruto > Juubi Jins 

And its established Juubi Jins > Juubi

Think before you speak 


MYGod000 said:


> where is it stated Toneri is more powerful than the Juubi


I dont need to show you statements 

I have feats

Feats of Naruto being >>> Juubi Jins

And Juubi Jins being >>> Juubi

And Toneri doing shit >>> any Human Juubi Jin ever pulls 

Stop being obtuse and actually read what the fuck youre replying to

Actually...Just take a break, and go read the manga you pretend to know anything about 


MYGod000 said:


> Like I said it stated in boruto The 9 tails Gives Naruto his superhuman Strength.





WorldsStrongest said:


> Nope
> 
> It contributes tho
> 
> ...





MYGod000 said:


> Naruto using just the 9 tails


Also nope

Naruto is Rikudo even in Base

Stop living in denial please 


MYGod000 said:


> The next reply from you I want to see proof of your claim


Says the one who has done nothing but dishonestly represent and outright lie about what hes seeing  


MYGod000 said:


> you argued Toneri>Juubi I want to see those statements.


You got feats instead son

Which are better

By this logic I want you to give me a statement of Kurama lone being > Toneri

"Hurr durr Naruto one punched him" is not an argument either as Ive already gone over

1. Naruto doesnt oneshot shit
2. Naruto + Kurama is not JUST kurama

So yeah

Where your direct statement that JUST Kurama trumps Toneri  

Oh thats right

You dont have one

Because its fucking retarded

Because Naruto + Kurama > Base Naruto >>> Juubi Jins >>> Juubi >>> JUST Kurama

"Nice" arguments as always


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Considering Kishimoto established that Naruto superhuman Strength Came from Kurama I don't see why you have a problem with what the author is saying.


Listen up and listen clearly.
If you want to discuss or debate Naruto matchups.
We are going to do it in VC.
Inb4 "But I am scared of people hearing my voice".
All I gotta say is nibba stfu.
Like we are not doing it textually.
You are the king of Stonewalling and Gish Gallop.
I say something.
It goes out the other ear.
And you repeat the same Kak like a broken tape recorder.
Like I am honestly fed up with your bullshit.
We are going to do this in VC.
Are you in or out?
Like I don't know why you are scared.
Like what do you think I will pop out of your screen and say "Damn nibba you look ugly as shit".


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> 1. No he doesnt, Toneri gets back up and they had been fighting for an extended period before that. in no world is it a "oneshot"
> 2. Its a Rikudo Kurama Jin with base stats superior to a fucking Juubidama . Stop being so dishonest
> 
> And its established even Base naruto > Juubi Jins
> ...


Toneri get up after He lost Tesengan, Hinata then Removes her Sisters eyes From Toneri all while Toneri couldn't do a thing to stop it. 


Where was it stated Kurama was Rikodu?  By that Logic the Ten tails is Rikodu as well  and guess what the gap is still the same. 

Think before you reply. 


After Toneri lost his Tenseigan he went to use Hamura's Tenseigan Weapon and Nearly died after Reaching his limits crying for help. 

Because Naruto using the just the 9 tails chakra at the end and one shotting Toneri out of Tenseigan mode proves 9 tails was more powerful. 

did you not see Naruto in base using just the 9 tails Chakra overpowering Toneri's attack which he sliced the moon? that was just half the 9 tails. 

No Naruto in Base isn't>Juubi. Adult Naruto can't even beat The Juubi This has been established in the series He out right said he was going to take his time to figure out how to deal with the ten tails.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Code said:


> Listen up and listen clearly.
> If you want to discuss or debate Naruto matchups.
> We are going to do it in VC.
> Inb4 "But I am scared of people hearing my voice".
> ...


I already told you I don't do VC never have.

If you don't want to debate it with me that fine, but you sound stupid telling me you don't want to debate it with me but willing to VC debate it with me TF. Like Why do you want to hear my voice LMFAO?

I'm just curious because this isn't the first time you've asked me this and I've consistently told you over and over again I don't do VC.  This is just something I do in my spare  Time I don't care that much about the Discussing to VC.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I already told you I don't do VC never have.
> 
> If you don't want to debate it with me that fine, but you sound stupid telling me you don't want to debate it with me but willing to VC debate it with me TF. Like Why do you want to hear my voice LMFAO?


No I don't want to hear your voice  
keep your filthy fantasies to yourself.
I just wanna debate you on VC cause I get tired of texting tbh.
I mean In School I did Paragraphs in 4 Subjects(My home language,Economics,LO and English).
The rest were purely numerical tbh.
Also think about it.
VC Is more efficient cause you can get your point across easier and all you need to do is put up scans and verbally delve into the context of that scan and how it supports your premise.
Like that is so chilled tbh.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Code said:


> No I don't want to hear your voice
> keep your filthy fantasies to yourself.
> I just wanna debate you on VC cause I get tired of texting tbh.
> I mean In School I did Paragraphs in 4 Subjects(My home language,Economics,LO and English).
> ...


well i told you I don't VC. 

What are you talking about? you literally have like 5K Messages within years times you don't act like you are tried of messaging specially considering you still continue to post almost everyday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> The Naruto in the War had The 9 tails sealed up in a cage inside his body which the 9 tails could only give out a limited amount of chakra from.


This is what you said earlier implying the cage provided an extra protection... Now that you realize Juubito and Juudara don't possess this "cage" for extra protection, you wanna duck the point.  


MYGod000 said:


> already proved my point that normal Seals doesn't=/=Six paths enhanced Seals.


For the very last time, Obito who had six paths chakra resealed Kurama and other bijuu inside Naruto. He performed the revealing with the six paths chakra he had, what do you think would happen to Naruto's seal - it would obviously be affected by the six paths chakra Obito used.


MYGod000 said:


> You misunderstood my point about the Cage I was saying that each Seal his it own form of protection. My main premise is that Six paths Seals>non six paths Seals.


Addressed


MYGod000 said:


> So i asked you how is Toneri Move going to absorb The ten tails when it in a Six paths Seal. You're reply was because it worked on Naruto..I'm telling you naruto seal=/= Six paths Seal. You are making a irrelevant argument.


Addressed. 

Toner already negged a six paths reinforced seal. Juubito's seal isn't gonna fare any better.


MYGod000 said:


> All Obito has to do is hit Toneri once and the fight is over. Obito can also fly as well. the fact that OBito>Hamura>>>Toneri is why Obito wins. the rest is just extra evidence, Like Obito being more skilled fighter than toneri who has never fought.


Obito > Hamura what a fucking joke.

Base Hamura is the peer of someone who gave Naruto half of his power to spank Juubito's senior and the best you could come up with was Obito > Hamura?  


MYGod000 said:


> You are being willfully ignorant...I just told you Ten tails alone has Planet level chakra and reserves, so how is Toneri more Powerful? Spliting the moon is a continental level feat Edo Madara dropping Meteor is small Continental level of energy


It don't matter to me breh

Ten tails  with it's planet chakra inside a jin was getting molested by Kids with just half of Hagoromo's power. Toneri already competed with a stronger version of one of those kids. 


MYGod000 said:


> Edo Madara is massively below the Ten tails. Since Obito is a sage what stops him from combining Senjutsu into a Juubi Dama and nuking Toneri?


Juubidama is created by Obito's chakra which already contains Senjutsu. 

If you want, I can list a couple of ways Toneri can counter Juubidama.


MYGod000 said:


> it established the 9 tails gives Naruto his superhuman strength this is stated. The Ten tails>>>>All Tailed Beast Combined powers.


Yup, That sane Nine tails chakra with Hags chakra added to it was competing with the strongest entity during the war unless you have Ten tails above Kaguya

These points don't interest me in the slightest. 


MYGod000 said:


> The ten tails Being Massively more powerful should make this easily win For Obito you have no counter when Naruto one punched Toneri out of his form using the 9 tails powers.


Irrelevant point, Hashirama already made the ten tails his bitch with just the use of sealing gates. 

I wonder why Ten tails GG did not just work against Naruto and Sasuke when Madara was getting spanked.



I see your argument has shifted from 

"Toneri does not have senjutsu" to "Ten tails GG"

Since you've not made a sensible argument in a while, I am go ahead and accept your concession. 

It's fairly obvious Juubito has no answer for Toneri. Just one single ability from Toneri had you scrambling lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> well i told you I don't VC.
> 
> What are you talking about? you literally have like 5K Messages within years times you don't act like you are tried of messaging specially considering you still continue to post almost everyday.


Yeah but you are a special case cause you can stretch topics for 1 Billion pages  
Hence why I suggested VC in the first place lol.
Also I don't debate much if at all nowadays.
I add an input here and there and then dip.
2020 Code is gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> This is what you said earlier implying the cage provided an extra protection... Now that you realize Juubito and Juudara don't possess this "cage" for extra protection, you wanna duck the point.
> 
> For the very last time, Obito who had six paths chakra resealed Kurama and other bijuu inside Naruto. He performed the revealing with the six paths chakra he had, what do you think would happen to Naruto's seal - it would obviously be affected by the six paths chakra Obito used.
> 
> ...


Hamura wasn't a peer of Hagoromo this was established when they animated It and showed How superior Hagoromo was to Hamura when even a base Level Sharingan Hagoromo one shotted Hamura. 


Like I said Said above you misunderstood my point about the Seals and cage.  


Naruto using Just the 9 tails chakra one shotted Toneri, and there nothing really you can say to change that. 

Ten tails is established more powerful than all 9 tailed Beast combined chakra, Boruto Stated Naruto massive strength comes from the 9 tails. 

there is no feeble way Toneri is more powerful  Ten tails Obito who has a vastly more powerful source of power than Naruto has who one shotted Toneri. 


I'll accept your concession.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Hamura wasn't a peer of Hagoromo this was established when they animated It and showed How superior Hagoromo was to Hamura when even a base Level Sharingan Hagoromo one shotted Hamura.
> 
> 
> Like I said Said above you misunderstood my point about the Seals and cage.
> ...



The same guy pretending Obito who was taught the six paths by Madara, was planning on using human path and has Mad's rinnegan can't use the CT (he would like to see proof)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Code said:


> Yeah but you are a special case cause you can stretch topics for 1 Billion pages
> Hence why I suggested VC in the first place lol.
> Also I don't debate much if at all nowadays.
> I add an input here and there and then dip.
> 2020 Code is gone


not really, if I wanted to i could have ended the debate on page one showing Toneri getting owned by Kurama. 


then the author establishing in the boruto Manga that 9 tails gives Naruto his superhuman strength. 

Like I said there is no point debating anything further when We have confirmation from the Author stating where Naruto massive strength and power comes from.  That Same Author Confirmed The Ten tails>>>>all 9 tails Beast combine Powers.


how is Toneri going to beat someone who has massively more chakra than Naruto the guy that one shotted him? 

​there is no VC needed.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

dergeist said:


> The same guy pretending Obito who was taught the six paths by Madara, was planning on using human path and has Mad's rinnegan can't use the CT (he would like to see proof)



Exactly. I even showed him a panel which stated Obito can use all the pain paths abilities. 
he already exposed himself, at this point i'm just smacking him in the face with Author Established logic and he still has a problem with what the Author wrote. 

He already FKed up when he basically implied All Seals are equal. so i guess Hagoromo's six paths senjutsu CT equals regular seals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Jul 7, 2021)

30-8 in Toneri’s favor ?

NF is  healing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Hamura wasn't a peer of Hagoromo this was established when they animated It and showed How superior Hagoromo was to Hamura when even a base Level Sharingan Hagoromo one shotted Hamura.


Filler.


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto using Just the 9 tails chakra one shotted Toneri, and there nothing really you can say to change that.


Ah yes, One-shotted Toneri who then proceeded to one shot Naruto who would have been done for it not for Hinata


MYGod000 said:


> Ten tails is established more powerful than all 9 tailed Beast combined chakra, Boruto Stated Naruto massive strength comes from the 9 tails.


Yeah sure, that's why Nine tailed Naruto minus the cloak was molesting Juubito's superior.


MYGod000 said:


> there is no feeble way Toneri is more powerful Ten tails Obito who has a vastly more powerful source of power than Naruto has who one shotted Toneri.


I already asked you how Juubito would deal with 1 just ONE attack from Toneri and I've not received an answer. Instead you attempt to shift goalposts with "tEn TaiLS sTruNK". I'm not gonna bother anymore. 


MYGod000 said:


> I'll accept your concession.


Yeah sure, I totally conceded. 



I only argued with 1 attack from Toneri to End Juubito's career and you couldn't provide a logical counter.  If that's your definition of concession, then I concede. Lol


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Filler.


You can argue filler...but Momoshiki, Kinshiki, and Urashiki were in that scene so...still established They were not peers.

If you don't want to go off that Hamura has not one feat to put him as Hagoromo peers outside him being a brother to hagoromo and helping seal the ten tails.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Ah yes, One-shotted Toneri who then proceeded to one shot Naruto who would have been done for it not for Hinata



Hinata also was able to Get her sisters eyes from Toneri.  My point was Naruto's punch Knocked Toneri out of Tenseigan mode which it did after the punch he lost the Tenseigan and had to rely on Hamura's which almost killed him.

9 tails TBB sent Toneri flying into the suns rays as well.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Yeah sure, that's why Nine tailed Naruto minus the cloak was molesting Juubito's superior.


He wasn't Obito just slamming Naruto into the Ground was busting their BSM Kurama Avatar.  Just by throwing them into the ground.  Toneri couldn't even overpower Kurama's chakra cloak that Naruto was using in base form.


Hina uzumaki said:


> I already asked you how Juubito would deal with 1 just ONE attack from Toneri and I've not received an answer. Instead you attempt to shift goalposts with "tEn TaiLS sTruNK". I'm not gonna bother anymore.



I did I told you He could Make him CT Core.  You said He's never done that feat even those I showed you a panel which stated Verbatim That Obito has all of the paths of pains abilities.


Hina uzumaki said:


> Yeah sure, I totally conceded.
> 
> 
> 
> I only argued with 1 attack from Toneri to End Juubito's career and you couldn't provide a logical counter.  If that's your definition of concession, then I concede. Lol


I told you that attack has no feats of working on Six paths enhanced Seal which you then continued to say Six paths Seals are no different than Normal Seal that was used to seal the 9 tails.....

Like I said Obito has a power source which is far more powerful than Naruto, this is established  by the Author. 

Literally Nothing stops Toneri from getting one shotted by a punch From Ten tails obito.

If you look i did answered your question long ago, i told you Obito can easily Block that 1 attack with a TSB.  then you said something about That attack Being able to absorb ninjutsu,  which is irrelevant because Obito can negate it effect.  He literally has a Rinnegan+ a Sharingan to see how the Jutsu works, I asked you to show me your 1 attack working on a Six paths enhanced Seal, since you equated It working on 9 tails seal as it will work with the same success rate against Six paths Enhanced Seal. 

That if it can get past TSB shield which can negate it's effect.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> You can argue filler...but Momoshiki, Kinshiki, and Urashiki were in that scene so...still established They were not peers.
> 
> If you don't want to go off that Hamura has not one feat to put him as Hagoromo peers outside him being a brother to hagoromo and helping seal the ten tails.
> 
> ...


Bro, I'm done

I've debunked all these arguments before. It's boring now.

Stay deluded if you want.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 7, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Toneri get up


Concession accepted 

Any time you ever say "Toneri got oneshotted" I will now slap you across the face with this line 


MYGod000 said:


> After Toneri lost his Tenseigan he went to


I dont care what he "went to" do

The fact is he didnt get oneshotted 

So concession fucking accepted 


MYGod000 said:


> Where was it stated Kurama was Rikodu?


I never claimed this  

I said NARUTO was 


MYGod000 said:


> Think before you reply.


Read before you reply 


MYGod000 said:


> Because Naruto using the just the 9 tails chakra


No he wasnt

Hes using Rikudo chakra + 9 Tails chakra


MYGod000 said:


> did you not see Naruto in base using just the 9 tails Chakra overpowering Toneri's attack


No I saw Narutos Rikudo chakra + 9 Tails chakra overpowering Toneris attack


MYGod000 said:


> No Naruto in Base isn't>Juubi


Yes he is

As hes superior to JJs 

Learn to read

Ive told you this actually half a dozen times



MYGod000 said:


> Adult Naruto can't even beat The Juubi


Adult Naruto can molest the Juubi just fine actually 

Same way he decimates shit stronger than it 

I didnt see a reply to any of this tho 


WorldsStrongest said:


> By this logic I want you to give me a statement of Kurama lone being > Toneri
> 
> "Hurr durr Naruto one punched him" is not an argument either as Ive already gone over
> 
> ...


So I guess you concede to all of that

Cuz you didnt reply to it


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 7, 2021)

So now not only is WIld Kurama > Toneri 

Apparently Wild Juubi > Adult Naruto

Jesus fucking christ I wish dishonesty and delusion were bannable offences

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hina uzumaki said:


> Bro, I'm done
> 
> I've debunked all these arguments before. It's boring now.
> 
> Stay deluded if you want.



You didn't debunk it...but i'll just rebuttal
and reiterate it again Kishimoto confirmed that Naruto wasn't Six path Mode or anything when he fought Toneri he was KCM form.  That movie can't out before Naruto and Sasuke meet Hagoromo and Received  Six paths Powers.




Toneri Lost to Kurama cloak Fist from Naruto which overpowered Toneri's attack while Obito was busting Their Avatar's by just throwing them into the ground. Obito with  Hagoromo's sword of Nunoboko would smack away that Green Orb move Toneri used on Base naruto. 

You didn't Debunk Obito having All The paths of Pain Abilities, all you did was use appeal to ignorance fallacy claiming Obito can't use something because he never used it.

you need to learn to debate without using fallacies.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 7, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Concession accepted



You that salty Toneri was one shotted out of Tenseigan Mode?  I literally told you More than once that Naruto one Shotted Toneri out of his Tenseigan Mode...you're arguing well he got back up after he Lost form.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Any time you ever say "Toneri got oneshotted" I will now slap you across the face with this line
> 
> I dont care what he "went to" do


Toneri was one shotted out of Tenseigan Mode that is true and nothing you say can change that.


WorldsStrongest said:


> The fact is he didnt get oneshotted


again my point was he was one shot out of his Tenseigan form.  Yes that happened what he did after that is irrelevant because my main point was Naruto one shotted him out of his strongest Form with one punch which Toneri acknowledge.


WorldsStrongest said:


> So concession fucking accepted
> 
> I never claimed this
> 
> ...



Too bad that never talked about even in Boruto Manage which they State Naruto's power comes from Kurama if you have a problem with that Argue it up with Kishimoto


WorldsStrongest said:


> Yes he is
> 
> As hes superior to JJs
> 
> ...



No he couldn't otherwise he wouldn't need to buy time to figure out how to deal with a baby Ten tails.  let alone a mature one.


WorldsStrongest said:


> Same way he decimates shit stronger than it
> 
> I didnt see a reply to any of this tho
> 
> ...



He didn't Like I said above He needs time to figure out how to deal with a baby Ten tails.

Learn the difference Between Toneri's Base and Tenseigan Form before you argue Toneri didn't get one shotted out of his strongest form and into Base form.



There you go I don't know what More you need to convince you Toneri was one shotted out of Tenseigan mode for you to Accept it and then he Lost Tenseigan eye, which Hinata Then took them. yes I accept your concession.


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 8, 2021)

Urashiki who had difficulties with genin bodied toneri so juubito one shots and blitz here


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 8, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> Urashiki who had difficulties with genin bodied toneri so juubito one shots and blitz here



Exactly, but you have Mr Worldstrongest thinking Narutos Rikudo amp chakra had boosted adult Naruto so far that he can easily molest a Juubi.


Even those Kishimoto=Author states in his manga that Naruto's Superhuman power and chakra comes from the 9 tails chakra, and Naruto as an Adult can't even deal with a Baby Juubi, But we are suppose to believe He can handle an Adult Juubi.


According to everyone in the Boruto fandom, Naruto still has six paths chakra; And Six paths Chakra is suppose to be>9 tails powers. If That is the case  here then it shouldn't matter if Naruto Lost the 9 tails, since he still has a power that equally as powerful if not stronger...but The Author is telling everyone Naruto can't even beat a Baby Ten tails, and that Naruto's great powers come from the nine tails. 

This thread should be locked, Obito can literally one shot Toneri with one hit from his Sword of Nunoboko


----------



## Sparks (Jul 11, 2021)

Gotta love the extreme levels of cope in this thread. Toneri's TSBs not containing Six Paths Senjutsu chakra is particularly hilarious when they look like TSBs, function like TSBs, and all previous TSBs are stated to be the same, not to mention the fact that Hamura had a TSB staff prior to even awakening the Tenseigan.

This is par for the course for MyTrollofthe000IQ, but I expected better from you, Maru.

OT: Toneri blows him the fuck up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Animegoin (Jul 11, 2021)

Juubito literally rapes.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 11, 2021)

Juubito is on another level. He’s closer to the sage of six pathe than toneri could ever be

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 11, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Juubito literally rapes.


Toneri would probably like that afterall he got cucked by naruto


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 11, 2021)

People are still butthurt, Crying, and throwing shade About my argument but can't even make a decent Argument and explain how Toneri who's accepted as Below Hamura is going to magically Beat someone who rivals sage of six paths jj Hagoromo. 

 Toneri, was beaten by BSM Naruto. Assuming Naruto in 2 years is going to defeat someone who rivals Hagoromo in BSM form is laughable when the movie final production was before Naruto Meet Hagoromo, which is why Kishimoto confirmed Naruto was only in BSM and not in Six paths Mode because it didn't exist during the time they were making that movie.


----------



## Sparks (Jul 11, 2021)

JJ Hagoromo shits on Juubito and Juudara at the same time.

Keep on coping.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 11, 2021)

Sparks said:


> JJ Hagoromo shits on Juubito and Juudara at the same time.
> 
> Keep on coping.



Kaguya power is what shat on Madara, and Juubi Obito is stated to rival Hagoromo. 

If you want to go by Lore Jigen has been on this planet ever Since Kaguya downed him yet he stayed out of Madara and Obito's way and was scared to even confront Kaguya during the War when she revived. 

The only one trying to coping is yourself, acting like Adult Sasuke  wasn't Crapping his pants at the mere Sight of a Baby Juubi.  Jigen had to Pin down a Baby Juubi with the Same Rods he used on that Baby Ten tails and it stopped Both Adult Naruto and Sasuke in there Tracks. 





So how is Toneri going to defeat a Full grown Juubi?  Let ignore a Juubi Jin because They are >Mature Juubi God Tree and all, and we See Adult Sasuke Shocked by a Baby Juubi. 

Like I said keep living in denial The fact is Toneri Get Wrecked very hard.


----------

